# التوراه بالكامل تحققت بشخص السيد المسيح ( بحث ممتع ) .. asmicheal



## asmicheal (24 يناير 2012)

*التوراه بالكامل تحققت بشخص السيد المسيح ( بحث ممتع ) .. asmicheal  

مع كتابه المصدر 

لينك مباشر 









​
=​*
=========================================================================================
ما هي النبوءات التي تحدثت عن السيد المسيح في العهد القديم؟

هناك  عدة مئات من النبوات prophecies في العهد القديم عن الرب يسوع المسيح قد  تمت تماماً في مجيئه الأول. سواء نبوات قد تمت فى حياته وخدمته، أو كرؤية  مسبقة لشخصيته. وبناء على قانون الاحتمالات الرياضى هناك فرصة واحدة فى كل  84 وإلى يمينها 98 صفراً، لحدوث كل هذه النبوات في حياة شخص واحد، فما أعجب  أن تتحقق جميعها على أروع ما يكون في شخص واحد، فهذا من أقوى الأدلة على  مصدرها الإلهى، ومن ثم مصداقيتها المطلقة، التي لا يمكن أن تصور إلا عن  الله العليم بكل شيء والقدير على كل شيء، فهو وحده الذي يقدر أن يوحي  لرجاله الأمناء بهذه النبوات ويتممها في حينه (ارجع مثلاً إلى إشعياء 41:  21 - 24، 42: 8 و 9، 46: 8 - 11).  


    إليك بعض أهم النبوات التى تحققت في شخص الرب يسوع المسيح:

            تك 3: 15 - نسل المرأة الذي يسحق رأس الحية (كو 2: 15، عب 2: 14؛ غلا 4:4؛ لو 7:2؛ رؤ 12:5).

            تك 18: 18؛ 3:12 - نسل إبراهيم الذي فيه تتبارك جميع أمم الأرض (غل 3: 16، أع 3: 25؛ مت 1:1؛ لو 34:3).

            الوعد بأنه يأتي من نسل اسحاق: (تك 17: 19). اتمام هذا الوعد (مت 1: 2 وانظر أيضاً لوقا 3:ك 34).

            الوعد بأنه يأتي من نسل يعقوب: (عد 24: 17). اتمام هذا الوعد (لوقا 3: 34 وانظر أيضاً مت 1: 2).

            تك49: 9 و 10 - شيلون من سبط يهوذا الذي ستخضع له الشعوب (رؤ 5: 5؛ لوقا 3: 33 وانظر أيضاً مت 1: 2 و 3).

            2صم 7: 12 – 16؛ اش 9: 7 وانظر أيضاً اش 11: 1 – نسل داود الذي  يملك إلى الأبد (لو 1: 31 - 33؛ مت 1: 1 وانظر أيضاً مت 1: 6)

             مكان مولده: (ميخا 5: 2) تحديد دقيق لمكان ولادة المسيا، رغم أن  العذراء مريم كانت تقيم أصلاً فى الناصرة على بعد مائة ميل من بيت لحم  (يوجد كتب عن العذراء مريم هنا في موقع أنبا تكلا). تحقق هذه النبوه: (مت  2: 1 وانظر أيضاً لوقا 2: 4 - 7).

            زمان مولده: (دانيال 9: 25). اتمام هذه النبوة: (لوقا 2: 1 و 2 وانظر أيضاً لوقا 2: 3 - 7).

            النبوة بأنه يولد من عذراء وأنه سيدعى إلهاً قديرا : (اش 7:  14، 9: 6و7). تحقق هذه النبوة: (مت 1: 18 وانظر أيضاً لوقا 1: 26 - 35).

            قتل الأطفال: (اراميا 31: 15). اتمام هذه النبوة: (مت 2: 16 وانظر أيضاً مت 2: 17 و 18).

            الهروب إلى مصر: هوشع 11: 1). اتمام هذه النبوة: (مت 2: 14 وانظر أيضاً مت 2: 17).

            مناداته بالبشارة في الجليل: (اش 9: 1 و 2). تحقق هذه النبوة: (مت 4: 12 - 16).

            التنبؤ بأنه سيكون نبياً: (التثنية 18: 15).  تحقق هذه النبوة: (يوحنا 6: 14 وانظر أيضاً يوحنا 1:45 و اعمال 3 : 22).

            التنبؤ بأنه يكون كاهناً على رتبة ملكي صادق (مز 110: 4). تحقق  هذه النبوة: (عب 6: 20 وانظر أيضاً عب 5: 5 و 6 و 7: 15 - 17).

             التنبؤ عن أن اليهود سيرفضونه: (اش 53: 3 وانظر أيضاً مز 2: 2).  اتمام هذه النبوة: (يوحنا 1: 11 وانظر أيضاً يوحنا 6: 43 ولوقا 4: 29 و 17:  25 و 23: 18).

            ذكر بعض صفاته: (اش 11: 2 وانظر أيضاً مز 45: 7 واش 11: 3 و 4). اتمام هذه النبوة: (لوقا 2: 52 وانظر أيضاً لو 4: 18).

            دخوله الانتصاري إلى اورشليم: (زك 9: 9 وانظر أيضاً اش 62: 11). اتمام هذه النبوة: (يوحنا 12: 12 - 16 ومت 21: 1 - 11).

            ذكر ان أحد المقربين غليه هو الذي يسلمه: (مز 41: 9). تحقق هذه  النبوة: (مت 10: 4 وانظر أيضاً مت 26: 14 - 16 ومر 14: 43 - 45).

            التنبؤ بأنه سيباع بثلاثين من الفضة: (زك 11: 12 و 13). اتمام هذه النبوة: (مت 26: 15 وانظر أيضاً متى 27: 3 - 10).

            التنبؤ بأن الفضة تعاد ويشترى بها حقل الفخاري: (زك 11: 13).  اتمام هذه النبوة: (مت 27: 6 و 7 وانظر أيضاً متى 27: 3 و 5 و 8 - 10).

            التنبؤ بأن وظيفة يهوذا يأخذها آخر: (مز 109: 7 و 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  تحقق هذه النبوة: (اعمال 1: 18 - 20 وانظر أيضاً اعمال 1: 16 و 17).

            التنبؤ بقيام شهود زور ضد المسيح: (مز 27: 12 وانظر أيضاً مز  35: 11 - جميع الكتب المقدسة موجودة هنا بموقع كنيسة أنبا تكلا). تحقق هذه  النبوة: (مت 26: 60 و 61).

            ذكر صمت المسيح عندما أتهم:  (اش 53: 7 وانظر أيضاً مز 38: 13 و 14). تحقق هذه النبوة: (مت 26: 62 و 63  وانظر أيضاً مت 27: 12).

            التنبؤ بأنه سيلطم على خده  ويتفل عليه: (اش 50: 6). تحقق هذه النبوة: (مر 14: 65 وانظر أيضاً مر 15:  17 ويوحنا 19: 1 - 3 و 18: 22).

            التنبؤ بأنه يبغض من دون سبب: (مز 69: 4 وانظر أيضاً مز 109: 3- 2). تحقق هذه النبوة: (يوحنا 15: 23 - 25).

            التنبؤ بأنه يقاسي الآلام نيابة عن البشر: (اش 53: 4 و 5 وانظر  ايضاً اش 53: 6 و 12).  تحقق هذه النبوة: (مت 8: 16 و 17 وانظر أيضاً  رومية 4: 25 و 1 كور 15: 3).

            التنبؤ بأنه يصلب مع أثمة: (اش 53: 12). اتمام هذه النبوة: (مت 27: 38 وانظر أيضاً إنجيل مرقس 15: 27 و 28 ولو 23: 33).

            التنبؤ بأن ستثقب يداه وقدماه: (مز 22: 16 وانظر أيضاً زك 12:  10). تحقق هذه النبوة: (يو 20: 27 وانظر أيضاً يو 19: 37 و 20: 25).

            التنبؤ بأن سيهزأ به ويهان: (مز 22: 6 و 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  اتمام هذه النبوة: (مت 27: 39 و 40 وانظر أيضاً مت 27: 41 - 44 ومر 15: 29 - 32).

            التنبؤ بأنه سيقدم له مرارة مع خل: (مز 69: 21). تحقق هذه النبوة: (يو 19: 29 وانظر أيضاً مت 27: 34 و 48).

            التنبؤ بأنه سيسمع كلمات نبوية تعاد على سمعه استهزاء به: (مز 22: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. تحقق هذه النبوة: (مت 27: 43).

            التنبؤ بأنه يصلي لأجل أعدائه: (مز 109: 4 انظر أيضاً اش 53: 12). تحقق هذه النبوة: (لو 23: 34).

            التنبؤ بأن جنبه يثقَب: (زك 12: 10). اتمام هذه النبوة: (يو 19: 34).

            ذكر القاء قرعة على ثيابه: (مز 22: 18). تمام هذه النبوة: (مر 15: 24 وانظر أيضاً يو 19: 24).

            لا يكسر عظم من عظمه (مز 34: 20 وانظر أيضاً خر 12: 46). تحقق هذه النبوة: (يو 19: 33 و 36).

            أنه يدفن مع غني عند موته: (اش 53: 9). تحقق هذه النبوة: (مت 27: 57 - 60).

            التنبؤ بقيامته من بين الأموات: (مز 16: 10 وانظر أيضاً مت 16:  21)، اقرأ مقالاً عنها هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأعياد الكنسية.  تحقق هذه النبوة: (مت 28: 9 وانظر أيضاً لو24: 36 - 48).

             التنبؤ بصعوده: (مز 68: 18). تحقق هذه النبوة: (لو 24: 50 - 51 وانظر  أيضاً اعمال 1: 9).  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.

            مز 16: 10 - قدوس الله الذي لن يرى جسده فساداً (أع 2:27 - 32، 13: 35 - 37).

            إش 42:1 - 7، 49: 1 -7 - أول أنشودتين عن العبد الوديع المطيع) مت 12: 18 – 21).

            إش 50: 4 - 9- الأنشودة الثالثة عن العبد المطيع الذي بذل ظهره للضاربين (مت 21: 67، 27: 26 و 30، يو 19: 1).

            إش 52: 13 - 53: 12- الأنشودة الرابعة، وهى من أعجب النبوات،  فكل عبارة فيها تحققت تماماً فى صلب المسيح وذبيحته الكفارية ودفنه وقيامته  (إش 53: 10). وقد اقتبست عبارات منها 41 مرة فى العهد الجديد (اقرأ مقالاً  آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات).

            إش 61: 1 - 3 - مسح المسيا لخدمته المباركة فى التحرير من عبودية الشيطان (لو 4: 17 - 21)

            دانيال 25:9و26- وهي النبوة التى تحدد موعد مجئ المسيا وهى 69  أسبوعا من السنين (أى 483 سنة) من وقت صدور المرسوم بتجديد أورشليم فى أيام  ارتحشستا (عز 7: 11 - 13 و 18 و 25) إلى دخول المسيا ظافراً إلى أورشليم  (يو 12: 12 – 15).

            يؤ 2: 28 و 29- انسكاب الروح القدس  الذي حدث في يوم الخمسين والذي كان قد وعد به الرب المقام لتلاميذه (أع 1: 4  - 5، 2: 1 - 21).

            زك 13: 7 ضرب الراعي وتبدد الخراف أي التلاميذ (مت 26: 31، مر 14: 27).

            ملاخي 3: 1- مجيء يوحنا المعمدان ليهىء الطريق أمام الرب الآتى (مت 11: 3 و 10).


http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-V...049-Prophesies-of-Jesus-in-Old-Testament.html


----------



## asmicheal (24 يناير 2012)

نبوات وردت عن السيد المسيح في العهد القديم وبيان تمام هذه النبوات في العهد الجديد



م


النبوة


اتمام (تحقق) هذه النبوة


1


النبوة من أنه "من نسل المرأة": (تك 3: 15)


(غلا 4: 4 وانظر أيضاً لوقا 2: 7 ورؤ 12:5)

2


الوعد بأنه يأتي من نسل ابراهيم: (تك 18: 18 وانظر أيضاً تك 12: 3)


(اعمال 3: 25 وانظر أيضاً مت 1: 1 ولوقا 3: 34)

3


الوعد بأنه يأتي من نسل اسحاق: (تك 17: 19)


(مت 1: 2 وانظر أيضاً لوقا 3: 34)

4


الوعد بأنه يأتي من نسل يعقوب: (عد 24: 17)


(لوقا 3: 34 وانظر أيضاً مت 1: 2)

5


النبوة بأنه سيكون من سبط يهوذا: (تك 49: 10)


(لوقا 3: 33 وانظر أيضاً مت 1: 2 و 3)

6


النبوة بأنه سيكون وارثاً لعرش داود: (اش 9: 7 وانظر أيضاً اش 11: 1 - 5 و 2 صم 7: 13)


(مت 1: 1 وانظر أيضاً مت 1: 6)

7


مكان مولده: (ميخا 5: 2)


(مت 2: 1 وانظر أيضاً لوقا 2: 4 – 7)

8


زمان مولده: (دانيال 9: 25)


(لوقا 2: 1 و 2 وانظر أيضاً لوقا 2: 3 )

9


النبوة بأنه يولد من عذراء: (اش 7: 14)


(مت 1: 18 وانظر أيضاً لوقا 1: 26 - 35)

10


قتل الأطفال: (اراميا 31: 15)


(مت 2: 16 وانظر أيضاً مت 2: 17 و 18)

11


الهروب إلى مصر: (هوشع 11: 1)


(مت 2: 14 وانظر أيضاً مت 2: 17)

12


مناداته بالبشارة في الجليل: (اش 9: 1 و 2)


(مت 4: 12 - 16)

13


التنبؤ بأنه سيكون نبياً: (تت 18: 15)


(يوحنا 6: 14 وانظر أيضاً يوحنا 1:45 واعمال 3 : 22)

14


التنبؤ بأنه يكون كاهناً على رتبة ملكي صادق (مز 110: 4)


(عب 6: 20 وانظر أيضاً عب 5: 5 و 6 و 7: 15 - 17)

15


التنبؤ عن أن اليهود سيرفضونه: (اش 53: 3 وانظر أيضاً مز 2: 2)


(يوحنا 1: 11 وانظر أيضاً يوحنا 6: 43 ولوقا 4: 29 و 17: 25 و 23: 18)

16


ذكر بعض صفاته: (اش 11: 2 وانظر أيضاً مز 45: 7 واش 11: 3 و 4)


(لوقا 2: 52 وانظر أيضاً لو 4: 18)

17


17 - دخوله الانتصاري إلى أورشليم: (زك 9: 9 وانظر أيضاً اش 62: 11)


(يوحنا 12: 12 - 16 ومت 21: 1 - 11)

18


18 - ذكر ان أحد المقربين غليه هو الذي يسلمه: (مز 41: 9)


(مت 10: 4 وانظر أيضاً مت 26: 14 - 16 ومر 14: 43 - 45)

19


التنبؤ بأنه سيباع بثلاثين من الفضة: (زك 11: 12 و 13)


(مت 26: 15 وانظر أيضاً متى 27: 3 - 10)

20


التنبؤ بأن الفضة تعاد ويشترى بها حقل الفخاري: (زك 11: 13)


(مت 27: 6 و 7 وانظر أيضاً متى 27: 3 و 5 و 8 - 10)

21


التنبؤ بأن وظيفة يهوذا يأخذها آخر: (مز 109: 7 و 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(اعمال 1: 18 - 20 وانظر أيضاً اعمال 1: 16 و 17)

22


التنبؤ بقيام شهود زور ضد المسيح: (مز 27: 12 وانظر أيضاً مز 35: 11)


(مت 26: 60 و 61)

23


ذكر صمت المسيح عندما أتهم: (اش 53: 7 وانظر أيضاً مز 38: 13 و 14)


(مت 26: 62 و 63 وانظر أيضاً مت 27: 12)

24


التنبؤ بأنه سيلطم على خده ويتفل عليه: (اش 50: 6)


(مر 14: 65 وانظر أيضاً مر 15: 17 ويوحنا 19: 1 - 3 و 18: 22)

25


التنبؤ بأنه يبغض من دون سبب: (مز 69: 4) وانظر أيضاً مز 109: 3- 2)


(يوحنا 15: 23 - 25)

26


التنبؤ بأنه يقاسي الآلام نيابة عن البشر: (اش 53: 4 و 5 وانظر ايضاً اش 53: 6 و 12)


(مت 8: 16 و 17 وانظر أيضاً رومية 4: 25 و1 كور 15: 3)

27


التنبؤ بأنه يصلب مع أثمة: (اش 53: 12)


(مت 27: 38 وانظر أيضاً مر 15: 27 و 28 ولو 23: 33)

28


التنبؤ بأن ستثقب يداه وقدماه: (مز 22: 16 وانظر أيضاً زك12: 10)


(يو 20: 27 وانظر أيضاً يو 19: 37 و 20: 25)

29


التنبؤ بأن سيهزأ به ويهان: (مز 22: 6 و 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(مت 27: 39 و 40 وانظر أيضاً مت 27: 41 - 44 ومر 15: 29 - 32)

30


التنبؤ بأنه سيقدم له مرارة مع خل: (مز 69: 21)


(يو 1: 29 وانظر أيضاً مت 27: 34 و 48)

31


التنبؤ بأنه سيسمع كلمات نبوية تعاد على سمعه استهزاء به: (مز 22: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(مت 27: 43)

32


التنبؤ بأنه يصلي لأجل أعدائه: (مز 109: 4 انظر أيضاً اش 53: 12)


(لو 23: 34)

33


التنبؤ بأن جنبه يثقَب: (زك 12: 10)


(يو 19: 34)

34


ذكر القاء قرعة على ثيابه: (مز 22: 18)


(مر 15: 24 وانظر أيضاً يو 19: 24)

35


لا يكسر عظم من عظمه (مز 34: 20 وانظر أيضاً خر 12: 46)


(يو 19: 33 و 36)

36


أنه يدفن مع غني عند موته: (اش 53: 9)


(مت 27: 57 - 60)

37


التنبؤ بقيامته من بين الأموات: (مز 16: 10 وانظر أيضاً مت 16: 21)


(مت 28: 9 وانظر أيضاً لو24: 36 - 48)

38


التنبؤ بصعوده: (مز 68: 18)


(لو 24: 50 - 51 وانظر أيضاً اعمال 1: 9)

وقد  وردت نبوات أخرى كثيرة تشير إلى أشياء في حياة السيد المسيح أو عمله وقد  تحققت جميعها إنما اقتصرنا على هذه لأنها أكثرها وضوحاً وظهوراً.

وكذلك  وردت نبوات كثيرة تشير إلى ملك المسيح وملكوته. فبعض من هذه النبوات يشير  إلى كنيسة المسيح التي تجمع المؤمنين به على الأرض والبعض الآخر منها يشير  إلى ملكه النهائي في مجيئه الثاني.




http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...oly-Arabic-Bible-Dictionary/24_M/M_137_1.html


----------



## asmicheal (24 يناير 2012)

المراجع : 
-	قاموس الكتاب المقدس 
-	المسيح فى جميع الكتب [ تأليف أ . م . هودجكن ] .
-   تفسير سفر التكوين [ للقمص تادرس يعقوب ..] . 
-	العذراء مريم وتاريخ أجيال العذارى 



نبــوات العهــد القـديـــم
عـن السيــد المسيـح
لما  شرع السيد المسيح فى خدمته الجهارية ، فى مجمع الناصرة مستخدما أقوال  أشعياء النبى : " روح الرب على لأنه مسحنى لأبشر المساكين أرسلنى لأشفى  المنكسرى القلوب "
 قال : " اليوم قد تم هذا المكتوب فى مسامعكم " [  لوقا 4 : 18 – 21 ] ، وقال فى موعظته على الجبل : " لا تظنوا أنى جئت لأنقض  الناموس أو الأنبياء ، ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل . فإنى الحق أقول لكم إلى أن  تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون  الكل " [ متى 5 : 17 – 19 ] . 
لقد اقتبس السيد المسيح الكثير من آيات  العهد القديم ، والأحداث والرؤى ، والوصايا ... والنبوات فى الأنبياء ؛  كلها تشير إلى مجىء السيد المسيح  ، بل أن العهد القديم بكل أسفاره ينصب فى  اتجاه واحد هو " مجىء مخلص العالم " .. 
كان السيد المسيح يوجه أنظار  اليهود إلى ما كتب عنه من خلال العبارات : " أما قرأتم " و " مكتوب " ، و  "لا يمكن أن ينقض المكتوب " و " الكتب تشهد لى " و " ينبغى أن يتم الكتاب "  ..... 
ولما دنا من الصليب لم تزل شهادته للأسفار ذات معنى مقدس " ها  نحن صاعدون إلى أورشليم وسيتم كل ما هو مكتوب بالأنبياء عن ابن الأنسان " [  لوقا 18 : 31 ] ..... 
ولعل أعظم شهادة شهد بها لأسفار العهد القديم  كانت بعد قيامته من الأموات ، ففى يوم القيامة ذاته قال للتلميذين  المنطلقين إلى عمواس : " أيها الغبيان والبطيئا القلوب فى الإيمان بجميع ما  تكلم به الأنبياء ، أما كان أن المسيح يتألم بهذا ويدخل إلى مجده ، ثم  ابتدأ من موسى ومن جميع الأنبياء أن يفسر


----------



## asmicheal (24 يناير 2012)

لهما الأمور المختصة به فى جميع الكتب " [ لوقا 24 : 25 – 27 ] .... لقد أثبت أن العهد القديم بجملته يشهد لمسيح العهد الجديد . 
وبعد  هذا ظهر للأحد عشر " وقال لهم هذا هو الكلام الذى كلمتكم به وأنا بعد معكم  أنه لا بد أن يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عنى فى ناموس موسى والأنبياء والمزامير  . حينئذ فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب وقال لهم هكذا هو مكتوب وهكذا كان ينبغى  أن المسيح يتألم ويقوم من الأموات فى اليوم الثالث " [ لوقا 24 : 44 – 46 ]  . 
ولكن خشية أن لا يكون هذا كافيا لتثبيت إيماننا ظهر السيد المسيح فى  رؤيا ليوحنا متوشحا بمجده الأسمى وهو لا يزال يقتبس من الكتب المقدسة دالا  بها على نفسه بحسب الخطة التى سار عليها وهو على الأرض حيث يقول : " لا  تخف أنا هو الأول والآخر والحى وكنت ميتا وها أنا حى إلى أبد الآبدين آمين  ولى مفاتيح الهاوية والموت " [ رؤيا 1 : 17 ، 18 ] – ثم يقول مشيرا إلى  نفسه : " الذى له مفتاح داود الذى يفتح ولا أحد يغلق ويغلق ولا أحد يفتح " [  رؤيا 3 : 7 ] ؛ فقد استشهد هنا بعبارتين وردتا فى نبوة إشعياء أحد أنبياء  العهد القديم ، الأولى قوله " هكذا يقول الرب .... رب الجنود ، أنا الأول  وأنا الآخر ولا إله غيرى .... " . [ إشعياء 44 : 6 ] ، والثانية قوله : "  واجعل مفتاح بيت داود على كتفه فيفتح وليس من يغلق ويغلق وليس من يفتح " [  إشعياء 22 : 22 ] .
 حقا إن بيده مفتاح الأسفار المقدسة ! فهو الذى يفتح ما استغلق من معانيها للمتواضعين ويفتح أذهانهم لقبول تلك المعانى .  
+  +  +


----------



## asmicheal (24 يناير 2012)

4 المسيح فى أسفار موسى
سفر التكوين : 
ان سفر التكوين هو من وجوه كثيرة أعظم سفر فى الكتاب المقدس إذ يكاد يتضمن كل المعلنات الإلهية باعتبار جوهرها . 
الرموز : لنا فى سفر التكوين رموزا شخصية أى أفراد يشيرون إلى السيد المسيح : 
آدم  : باعتباره أبا للجنس البشرى وباعتبار وجه الخلاف بينهما أيضا ، آدم تجرب  من ابليس وسقط ( تكوين 3 ) وأما المسيح فجرب وانتصر : " لأنه كما بمعصية  الأنسان الواحد جعل الكثيرون خطاة هكذا أيضا بإطاعة الواحد سيجعل الكثيرون  أبرارا " ( رومية 5 : 19 )  
ملكى صادق : تكوين 14 : 17 – 20 
ملكى صادق – ملك البر	هوذا بالعدل يملك ملك [ إشعياء 32 : 1 ]
ملك شاليم – ملك السلام 	يدعى اسمه رئيس السلام [ إشعياء 9 : 6 ، 7 ] 
ملك وكاهن 	ويجلس ويتسلط على كرسيه ويكون كاهنا [ زكريا 6 : 13 ] . 
" مشبه بابن الله " [ عب 7 : 3 ] 	رئيس كهنة عظيم قد اجتاز السموات يسوع ابن الله [ عب 4 : 14 ] 
لا بداءة أيام له ولا نهاية حياة 	حى فى كل حين ليشفع فيهم [ عب 7 : 25 ] 
يبقى كاهنا إلى الأبد 	وأما هذا فمن أجل أنه يبقى إلى الأبد له كهنوت لا يزول [ عب 7 : 4 ] 
قابل  ابراهيم بعد حروبه وانتصاره وانعشه بالخبز والخمر وباركه [ تكوين 14 : 18 ]  	هكذا المسيح يقترب منا ويعطينا شركة معه بعد أوقات التجربة التى فيها  ننتصر على العدو


----------



## asmicheal (24 يناير 2012)

5-   اسحق : تقدمة اسحق هى أحد اكمل الرموز الكتابية المشيرة إلى الذبيحة العظيمة التى قدمت فى الجلجثة . 

جبل المريا [ تكوين 22 ]	جبل الجلجثة
عدد 2 خذ ابنك   >>>>>
 وحيدك >>>>>>>>>	الله .. كلمنا فى ابنه [ عب 1 : 2 ] 
الله.. بذل ابنه الوحيد [ يوحنا 3 : 16 ]  
الذى تحبه 	الأبن الوحيد الذى فى حضن الآب [ يوحنا 1 : 18 ] . 
واذهب إلى أرض المريا 	وشرع سليمان فى بناء بيت الرب ..فى جبل المريا [ 2 أيام 3 : 1 ] . 
على أحد الجبال الذى أقول لك 	ولما مضوا به إلى الموضع الذى يدعى جمجمة صلبوه هناك [ لو 23 : 33 ] . 
وأصعده هناك محرقة 	مقدسون بتقديم جسد يسوع المسيح مرة واحدة [ عب 10 : 10 ] . 
رفع ابراهيم عينيه وأبصر الموضع من بعيد [ عدد 4 ] 	الله .. سبق وأنبأ بافواه جميع أنبيائه أن يتألم المسيح [ أعمال 3 : 18 ] 
فأخذ ابراهيم حطب المحرقة ووضعه على اسحق ابنه 	فخرج وهو حامل صليبه [ يو 19 : 17 ] . 
فذهبا كلاهما معا ( عد 6 ) 	لهذا يحبنى الآب لأنى أضع نفسى لآخذها أيضا ، ليس أحد يأخذها منى بل أضعها أنا من ذاتى .. 
هذه الوصية قبلتها من أبى [ يو 10 : 17 ، 18 ] 
اين الخروف للمحرقة ( عد 7 ) 	هوذا حمل الله الذى يرفع خطية العالم ( يو 1 : 29 )


----------



## asmicheal (24 يناير 2012)

6- الله يرى له الخروف ( عد 8 ) 	الخروف الذى ذبح منذ تأسيس العالم ( رؤ 13 : 8 ) 
فذهبا كلاهما معا ( عد 8 ) 	أن افعل مشيئتك يا إلهى سررت ( مز 40 : 8 ) 
بنى هناك ابراهيم المذبح ورتب الحطب وربط اسحق ابنه 	مسلما بمشورة الله المحتومة وعلمه السابق ( اعمال 2 : 23 ) . 
ووضعه على المذبح فوق الحطب ( عد 9 )	الرب وضع عليه اثم جميعنا ( إش 53 : 6 ) 
ثم مد ابراهيم يده وأخذ السكين ليذبح ابنه ( عد 10 ) 	أما الرب فسر بأن يسحقه ( إش 53 : 10 ) 
إلهى إلهى لماذا تركتنى : مت 27 : 46 ، مز 22 : 1 
فذهب ابراهيم واخذ الكبش واصعده محرقة عوضا عن ابنه ( عد 13 ) 	كشاة تساق إلى الذبح .. وآثامهم هو يحملها ( إش 53 : 7 ، 11 ) . 

يوسف :  لنا فى يوسف صورة تمثل المسيح فى كثير من صفاته وأعماله . 
فلك  نوح :  نرى فى فلك نوح رمزا لخلاص الله المعد للبشر فى شخص السيد المسيح ،  : " ويكون انسان كمخبأ من الريح وستارة من السيل " [ إش 32 : 2 ] . 
نوح  : إذ خرج نوح  إلى الأرض الجديدة التى غسلتها مياة الطوفان " إبتدأ نوح  يكون فلاحا وغرس كرما " ( تك 9 : 20 ) لم يكن " عاملا فى الأرض " ( تك 4 : 2  ) كما كان قايين بل فلاحا يغرس كرما ، نوح يشير إلى السيد المسيح الذى  جاءنا كفلاح يغرس كرمه من جديد ، أى الكنيسة التى صارت


----------



## asmicheal (24 يناير 2012)

7-  كما فى أرض جديدة ترتوى بمياة الروح القدس وتغتسل بدم السيد المسيح القدوس .  
سلم يعقوب : من أمثلة السيد المسيح سلم يعقوب التى وصلت بين السماء والأرض ؛ وهى أيضا من هذا القبيل مثال للصليب . 
وعدا  ذلك نرى فى سفر التكوين ظهورات كثيرة للسيد المسيح فى الصورة البشرية تحت  اسم " ملاك الرب " ، لا شك أن هذا الذى كان يظهر إنما هو المسيح نفسه : 
" الله ظهر فى الجسد " الذى قال : " قبل أن يكون ابراهيم أنا كائن " . 
فى تك 16 : 7 – 14 : ظهر لهاجر وقال لها : " تكثيرا أكثر نسلك " .... 
وفى  تك 18 ظهر الرب لأبرام عند بلوطات ممرا ، فرفع ابرام عينيه ونظر وإذا  ثلاثة رجال واقفون لديه ، فهيأ لهم طعاما ودعاهم للأكل ، ولنا فى عدد 22 وص  19 : 1 دلالة على أن اثنين من الثلاثة ذهبا إلى مدينة سدوم ، وعلى أن  ابراهيم لم يزل واقفا أمام الثالث الرب ، ثم نجد ملاك الرب ينادى ابراهيم  قائلا : 
" بذاتى أقسمت يقول الرب " ... ومن هنا نعلم أن كلمة " الرب " و " ملاك الرب " مترادفتان بحيث يصح أن نستعمل الواحدة موضع الأخرى . 
+  +  +
المسيح الخالق 
بدأ سفر التكوين بهذه الأفتتاحية البسيطة : 
" فى البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض " ع 1 
إن  كان التعبير " فى البدء " لا يعنى زمنا معينا ، إذ لم يكن الزمن قد أوجد  بعد ، حيث لم تكن توجد الكواكب بنظمها الدقيقة ، لكنه يعنى أن العالم  المادى له بداية وليس كما أدعى بعض الفلاسفة أنه أزلى ، يشارك الله فى  أزليته


----------



## asmicheal (24 يناير 2012)

*يتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتببببببببببببببببببع  لو حبيتم تتابعوا







=
*


----------



## girgis2 (25 يناير 2012)

*متابع .........

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
*​


----------



## asmicheal (25 يناير 2012)

8
" فى  البدء " لا يعنى زمنا وإلا كان للبدء بداية ونهاية ، لكن " البدء " هنا  يعنى حركة أولى لا كما زمنيا ، كقول الكتاب : " بدء الحكمة مخافة الله " (  أم 9 : 10 ) . 
يأخذ كثير من الآباء بأن عبارة " فى البدء " من الجانب الروحى تعنى " فى المسيح يسوع " أو " فى كلمة الله " خلقت السموات والأرض .. 
عندما سأل اليهود السيد المسيح : من أنت ؟ أجابهم : " أنا هو البدء " ( يو 8 : 25 ) . هكذا فى البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض . 
+  من هو بدء كل شىء إلا ربنا ومخلص جميع الناس ( 1 تى 4 : 10 ) يسوع المسيح ،  :  " بكر كل خليقة " ( كو 1 : 15 ) ؟ وكما يقول الأنجيلى يوحنا فى بداية  إنجيله : " فى البدء كان الكلمة ، والكلمة كان عند الله ، وكان الكلمة الله  ، هذا كان فى البدء عند الله ، كل شىء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شىء مما كان "  ( يو 1 : 1 – 3 ) . فالكتاب لم يتحدث عن بداية زمنية ، إنما عن هذه  البداية التى هى المخلص ، إذ به صنعت السموات والأرض . 
+  +  +
سفر الخــــروج 
الخروج  هو سفر الفداء ، بدأت رسالة موسى برؤية عجيبة ومنظر مجيد ، فإن ملاك الرب  ظهر له فى عليقة ملتهبة بالنار ، يا للعجب ! هذا مثال بديع رائع لسر التجسد  : الله ظهر فى صورة منظورة محسوسة ! ولما سأله موسى عن اسمه قال : " أهيه  الذى أهيه ، وقال هكذا تقول لبنى إسرائيل أهيه أرسلنى إليكم " [ خر 3 : 14 ]  . 
" أهيـــه " تعنى " أنا هـــو " ... 
قال يسوع : أنا هو خبز الحياة .. 
              أنا هو نــور العالم ... 
              أنا هو الباب ..... 
              أنا هو الراعى الصالح .....


----------



## asmicheal (25 يناير 2012)

9

              أنا هو القيامة والحياة ...... 
              أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة ... 
              أنا هو الكرمة الحقيقية ........ 
وقال للسامرية : " أنا الذى أكلمك هو " ... 
وقال لليهود عند القبض عليه : " إنى أنا هــــــو ..... " . 
خروف  الفصح : نجد فى خروف الفصح صورة الفداء الذى بيسوع المسيح ، أما كون خروف  الفصح رمزا إلى السيد المسيح فقضية ثابتة من الوحى لأن كلمة الله تقول  صريحا : 
" لأن فصحنا أيضا المسيح قد ذبح لأجلنا ، إذا لنعيد .... " [ 1 كو 5 : 7 ، 8 ] . 
خروف  الفصح الذى أفاد اليهود ؛ كان مذبوحا لا حيا ... كان بلا عيب ... كان يرش  دم الخروف على القائمتين والعتبة العليا رمزا للصليب .. عظم منه لا يكسر ..  [ خر 12 ] 
الخبز الحى والماء الحى : تذمر الأسرائيليون من الجوع فى  البرية " فقال الرب لموسى ها أنا امطر لكم خبزا من السماء " [ خر 16 : 4 ] ،  فاستعار السيد المسيح هذه العبارة للدلالة على ذات شخصه حيث يقول " أنا هو  الخبز الحى الذى نزل من السماء ، ان أكل أحد من هذا الخبز يحيا إلى الأبد ،  والخبز الذى أنا أعطى هو جسدى الذى أبذله من أجل حياة العالم [ يو 6 : 48 –  51 ] . 
وبعد المن يرد ذكر الصخرة التى ضربها موسى ، قال الرب " فتضرب  الصخرة فيخرج منها ماء ليشرب الشعب ... " [ خر 17 : 6 ] " لأنهم كانوا  يشربون من صخرة روحية تابعتهم والصخرة كانت المسيح " [ 1 كو 10 : 4 ] ... "  ولكن من يشرب من الماء الذى أعطيه أنا فلن يعطش إلى الأبد ، بل الماء الذى  أعطيه يصير فيه ينبوع ماء ينبع إلى حياة أبدية " [ يو 4 : 13 ، 14 ] .


----------



## asmicheal (25 يناير 2012)

10

خيمة الأجتماع : ان خيمة الأجتماع أيضا وخدماتها هى رمز للسيد المسيح ، إنها : 
"  شبه السمويات وظلها " [ عب 8 : 5 ] .. ماذا كان شكل هذه الخيمة التى أخذ  موسى رسمها من الله مباشرة ؟ من الخارج لم تكن تستلفت الأنظار ، ولا كان  لها رونق يعجب الناس ، إذ كانت مظلة كبيرة مغطاة بجلود الكباش ، أما من  الداخل فكانت جميلة جدا وموشاة بالذهب فى سقوفها وجوانبها ... ! ومثل ذلك  مثل السيد المسيح ؛ فإنه بحسب الظاهر انسان كسائر البشر بلا مجد ولا جلال ،  وأما الذين عرفوه فيرون فيه جمالا يفوق العقول ، ومجدا يبهر الأبصار . 
وإذا  تأملنا فى محتويات خيمة الأجتماع من الداخل فجميع مشتملاتها ترمز إلى  السيد المسيح والمؤمنين . وأيضا رئيس الكهنة وملابسه كان رمزا للكاهن  الأعظم يسوع المسيح . 
+  +  +


----------



## asmicheal (25 يناير 2012)

11

سفر اللاويين
تقديم  الذبائح : ان الأصحاحات السبعة الأولى من سفر اللاويين تتكلم عن خمسة  أنواع من الذبائح ؛ وفيها ضروب متنوعة من الرموز الدالة على المسيح . وأول  ما يستلفت أنظارنا أن فى كل تقدمة ثلاثة أركان : الذبيحة ، والكاهن ،  والمقدم ... 
فالمسيح هو الذبيحة " فبهذه المشيئة نحن مقدسون بتقديم جسد يسوع المسيح مرة واحدة " [ عب 10 : 10 ] 
والمسيح هو الكاهن : " اذ لنا رئيس كهنة عظيم قد اجتاز السموات يسوع ابن الله " [ عب 4 : 14 ] 
وهو أيضا المقدم " الذى بذل نفسه لأجلنا لكى يفدينا من كل اثم " [ تيطس 2 : 14 ] 
يوم  الكفارة : أهمية سفر اللاويين تدور حول يوم الكفارة العظيم – كان يوم تذلل  يشعرون فيه بالخطية شعورا عميقا ، كان يحتفل به مرة فى السنة .... 
" المسيح أيضا .... قدم مرة لكى يحمل خطايا كثيرين " [ عب 9 : 28 ] . 
يوم  واحد للكفارة فى مدار السنة كلها يحمل فيه رئيس الكهنة مجمرته الذهبية ،  ويأخذ من دم الثور ويدخل إلى قدس الأقداس ، ويصنع كفارة عن نفسه وأهل بيته .  
أما التيسين أحدهما يكون للرب بالأقتراع عليهما ، والتيس الذى تصيبه  القرعة يذبح ، ويأخذ رئيس الكهنة من دمه ويدخل إلى قدس الأقداس ويرشه على  غطاء التابوت المسمى " كرسى الرحمة " ويرش أمامه سبع مرات ، وأما التيس  الآخر فيضع عليه رئيس الكهنة خطايا الأمة بأن يعترف بها على رأسه ويسلمه  لرجل ( بطقوس معينة ) يطلقه فى الصحراء " هوذا حمل الله الذى يرفع خطية  العالم " ، " الرب وضع عليه
اثم جميعنا " [ يو 1 : 29 ، إش 53 : 6 ] .


----------



## asmicheal (25 يناير 2012)

12

التيسان  المشار إليهما فى هذا الموضع هما تقدمة واحدة ، التيس المذبوح رمز إلى أنه  قد انجزت الكفارة أمام الله عن الشعب ، والتيس الحى رمز إلى أن الله قبل  الكفارة وغفر لهم خطاياهم . الرب أمرهم أن يقدموا هذه الذبائح مؤقتا تنبها  لهم إلى ذبيحة المسيح الدائمة " لأنه لا يمكن أن دم ثيران وتيوس يرفع خطايا  " [ عب 10 : 4 ] 
+  +  +
سفــــر العدد 
الأسفار والحروب : جاء ذكر الأسفار فى بداءة فصوله مع بيان الترتيبات التى جعلها الله استعدادا لها ، وكلها ترمز إلى السيد المسيح . 
السحاب  : نرى عمود السحاب مستقرا على قدس الأقداس ، كان هذا العمود هو دليلهم فى  الحل والترحال ، قال يسوع : " من يتبعنى فلا يمشى فى الظلمة بل يكون له نور  الحياة " . من أجل ذلك ينبغى لنا أن ننظر إلى يسوع لكى لا نضل الطريق . 
هرون  : ان هرون يمثل السيد المسيح تمثيلا عجيبا ، وذلك لما أساء إليه بنو  اسرائيل واضمروا له العداوة فغضب عليهم الرب وضربهم بالوباء ، فأخذ هرون  مجمرته وأسرع إلى القوم المصابين ووقف بينهم وبين الأحياء يشفع فيهم عند  الله فقبل شفاعته ورفع عنهم الموت [ عدد 16 : 46 – 50 ] . 
كما أن عصا هرون التى أفرخت فرمز إلى يسوع الذى يخرج من القلب الحجرى قلبا لحميا ويمنح حياة جديدة . 
[ كما ترمز عصا هرون إلى السيدة العذراء أيضا ] . 
الحية  النحاسية : حدث فى ارتحال بنى اسرائيل حول أرض أدوم بقرب خليج العقبة أنهم  تذمروا على الرب وعلى عبده موسى فأرسل الله عليهم حيات محرقة ( ص 21 ) ،  كان كل من لدغته الحية يموت ، فاعترفوا بخطاياهم وندموا ووسطوا موسى بينهم  وبين الله ليشفع فيهم ، فقبل الرب وساطته وأمره


----------



## asmicheal (25 يناير 2012)

13
  أن يصنع حية من النحاس ويرفعها على راية ، فإذا لدغت الحية أحدا فما عليه إلا أن ينظر إلى الحية النحاسية فيحيا فى الحال . 
قال  الرب يسوع أن الحية النحاسية تشير إليه : " وكما رفع موسى الحية فى البرية  هكذا ينبغى أن يرفع ابن الأنسان لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له  الحياة الأبدية " [ يو 3 : 14 ] . 
نبوة بلعام :  استدعى ملك موآب بلعام  النبى ليلعن له شعب اسرائيل ، غير أن الرب ألقى على لسانه وقلبه أن يبارك  اسرائيل لا أن يلعنه ، فنطق بهذه العبارة التى تعد من أشهر النبوات عما  سيحدث لتلك الأمة قال : " إنى من رأس الصخور أراه ومن الآكام أبصره ، هوذا  شعب يسكن وحده وبين الشعوب لا يحسب .. " [ عدد 23 : 6 ] . 
ثم أن بلعام نظر إلى مستقبل الأزمان فرأى من بعيد ذلك القادم العظيم فتنبأ قائلا :
 " أراه ليس الآن ، أبصره ولكن ليس قريبا ، يبرز كوكب من يعقوب ويقوم قضيب  من اسرائيل ... ويتسلط الذى من يعقوب ... " [ عدد 24 : 17 – 19 ] 
" أين  هو المولود ملك اليهود ؟ فإننا رأينا نجمه فى المشرق وأتينا لنسجد له " [  مت 2 : 2 ] ، أين الملك ؟ رأينا نجمه . ولما جاء الوقت المعين رأى المجوس  نجما باهرا يفوق كل النجوم بسنائه فأدركوا أنه نجم ملك اليهود :
" أنا يسوع أرسلت ملاكى لأشهد لكم بهذه الأمور عن الكنائس ، أنا أصل وذرية داود ، كوكب الصبح المنير " [ رؤ 22 : 16 ] . 
+  +  +
سفر التثنية 
جاءت  ساعة موسى الأخيرة فقال له الرب : " اصعد إلى جبل نبو وانظر أرض كنعان ومت  " ، فامتثل للأمر بهدوء وسكينة وأطاع الله عند موته كما أطاعه فى كل حياته  :  " فمات هناك موسى عبد الرب فى أرض موآب حسب


----------



## asmicheal (25 يناير 2012)

14
    قول الرب " [  تث 34 : 5 ] . وإن كان قد حرم من الدخول إلى أرض كنعان ، غير أن الرب أعد  له كرامة أعظم ونعمة أسمى وذلك لأن الأنجيل يخبرنا عنه بأنه ظهر بجانب  إيليا ليسوع المسيح على جبل التجلى وهو واقع داخل أرض كنعان ، وتحدث مع  سيده فى أعظم مسائل الكون ألا وهى مسألة موته الذى سيموته خارج أورشليم . 
المســيا الموعود 
ان سفر التثنية يبلغ إلى ذروة المجد حينما انعكس على موسى بهاء جلال مسيا بأن يأتى على مثاله :
 " يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبيا من وسطك من أخوتك مثلى ، له تسمعون " [ تث 18 :  15 ] نرى هنا ضرورة التجسد لكل وظيفة من وظائف السيد المسيح الثلاث نبى  وكاهن وملك . لأنه ينبغى لكل خدمة من هذه الخدمات الثلاث واحد من اخوتنا ،  بشر مثلنا ، جسدا ودما . 
عن الكاهن قيل عن يسوع : " من ثم كان ينبغى أن يشبه أخوته فى كل شىء لكى يكون رحيما ورئيس كهنة أمينا " [ عب 2 : 17 ] . 
وعن  الملك قيل : " متى أتيت إلى الأرض التى يعطيك الرب إلهك وامتلكتها وسكنت  فيها فإن قلت اجعل على ملكا كجميع الأمم الذين حولى فإنك تجعل عليك ملكا  الذى يختاره الرب إلهك . من وسط اخوتك تجعل عليك ملكا " [ تث 17 : 14 ، 15 ]  . 
وعن النبى قيل : " نبيا من وسطك من أخوتك له تسمعون " . 
مدن  الملجأ : مدن الملجأ [ تث 4 ، 19 ] والصخرة [ تث 32 : 4 ، 15 ، 18 ] تمثل  لنا السيد المسيح باعتبار كونه ملجأنا ، يلجأ إليه الخاطىء فيخلص . 
+  +  +


----------



## asmicheal (25 يناير 2012)

15

السيد المسيح فى الأسفار التاريخية
سفر يشوع 
عندما  نتأمل فى هذا السفر نرى يشوع ممثلا للسيد المسيح لأن كلا الأسمين معناهما  فى العبرى " الرب مخلص " ، " وتدعو اسمه يسوع لأنه يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم " 
ان  رسالة أفسس فى العهد الجديد تقابل سفر يشوع فى العهد القديم لأنها تشرح  لنا ميراثنا المسيحى الذى ورثناه بالمسيح يسوع ، الأرض الحية أى "  السماويات " التى أجلسنا فيها بنعمته . 
رئيس جند الرب : 
فى سفر  يشوع لا نرى رموزا فقط عن السيد المسيح كالعليقة فى البرية ، بل نرى رئيس  جند الرب ؛ إشارة إلى وجود المخلص معنا فى أزمنة الضيق .. قال الرب ليشوع :  " أنظر ، قد دفعت بيدك أريحا " . 
نهاية سفر يشوع : 
ينتهى هذا  السفر بموعظة يشوع الوداعية أو بالحرى انذاره للشعب ، فينبه أفكارهم إلى أن  الرب نفسه هو الذى حارب عنهم ، ويحرضهم على حفظ جميع ما هو مكتوب فى شريعة  موسى وعبادة الرب إلههم من كل قلوبهم . 
وإذا كان يشوع العبرانيين قد  مات ؛ إلا أن يشوعنا لم يمت ولن يموت إلى الأبد وهو الذى يأتى بنا إلى  الأرض الجديدة .. أورشليم السمائية . 
+  +  +


----------



## asmicheal (25 يناير 2012)

16

سفر صموئيل الأول 
صموئيل وشاول وداود هم أبطال سفرى صموئيل الأول والثانى : 
اسم  صموئيل : ان صموئيل رمز إلى السيد المسيح ، ان الترنيمة التى سبحت بها حنة  أمه عند مولده كثيرة الشبه مع ترنيمة السيدة العذراء والدة يسوع المخلص ،  قالت حنة : " مخاصمو الرب ينكسرون ، من السماء يرعد عليهم ، الرب يدين  أقاصى الأرض ويعطى عزا لملكه ويرفع قرن مسيحه " [ 1 صم 2 : 10 ] . 
وقالت  العذراء مريم : " صنع قوة بذراعه ، شتت المستكبرين بفكر قلوبهم .. عضد  اسرائيل فتاه ليذكر رحمة ، كما كلم آباءنا لأبراهيم ونسله إلى الأبد " [ لو  1 : 51 ، 54 ، 55 ] . 
رب الجنود : هذا الأسم لم يستعمل فى أسفار موسى  الخمسة ، وأول استعماله فى 1 صم ، ثم يرد ذكره كثيرا بعد ذلك .. أما كون  أسم " رب الجنود " من أسماء السيد المسيح فيظهر من مقابلة هذه الآيات بعضها  ببعض [ إش 6 : 1 – 3 مع يوحنا 12 : 41 ؛ وإش 8 : 13 ، 14 مع 1 بط 2 : 5 – 8  ] . 
وصموئيل رمز للسيد المسيح لأنه جمع بين الوظائف الثلاث التى للمسيح وهى النبوة ، والكهنوت ، والحكم ( الملك ) . 
الملك  والراعى : ان داود كملك وراع يشبه مخلصنا .... فالأثنان ولدا فى بيت لحم  اليهودية ، وصرفا زمن حداثتهما فى معاونة أبويهما فى أعمالهما اليومية ... 
السيد المسيح هو الراعى الصالح فى مماته [ يو 10 : 11 ، مز 22 ] 
الراعى العظيم فى قيامته [ عب 13 : 20 ، مز 23 ] . 
رئيس الرعاة فى المجد [ 1 بط 5 : 4 ، مز 24 ] . 
+  +  +


----------



## asmicheal (25 يناير 2012)

17




سفــــــر المــــزاميـــــر
سفـــــــــــــر التسبيــــــــــح
نقتصر هنا على انتقاء ما فى المزامير من اشارة إلى المسيح 
نرى أن السيد المسيح يذكر كثيرا بأسم " الراعى الصالح " 
[ مز 23 ] : " الرب راعى فلا يعوزنى شىء ، ... " . 
[ 77 : 20 ] : " هديت شعبك كالغنم بيد موسى وهرون " . 
[ 78 : 71- 72 ] : " ... من خلف المرضعات أتى به ليرعى يعقوب شعبه وإسرائيل ميراثه ، فرعاهم حسب كمال قلبه وبمهارة يديه هداهم " .
[ 80 : 1] : " ياراعى إسرائيل أصغ يا قائد يوسف كالضأن يا جالسا على الكروبيم أشرق " . 
[ 95 : 7 ] : " لأنه هو إلهنا ونحن شعب مرعاه " . 
[ 100 : 3 ] : " أعلموا أن الرب هو الله ، هو صنعنا وله نحن شعبه وغنم مرعاه " 
[ 119 : 176 ] : " ضللت كشاة ضالة ، أطلب عبدك لأنى لم أنس وصاياك " . 
ويذكر أيضا باسم " صخر الدهور " : 
[ مز 27 : 5 ] : " لأنه يخبئنى فى مظلته فى يوم الشر ، يسترنى بستر خيمته ، على صخرة يرفعنى " .
، [40 : 2 ] : " وأصعدنى من جب الهلاك من طين الحمأة وأقام على صخرة رجلى ، ثبت خطواتى " . 
وكذلك ما جاء بالمزامير : [ 28 : 1 ، 31 : 2-3 ، 71 : 3 ، 42 : 9 ، 61 : 2 ، 62 : 2 – 7 ، 78 : 20 ، 89 : 26 ، 94 : 22 ، 95 : 1 ] . 
ويذكر ممثلا بالنور
 [ مز 27 : 1] : " الرب نورى وخلاصى ممن أخاف ، الرب حصن حياتى ممن أرتعب " .  وكذلك ما جاء بالمزامير : [ 118 : 27 ، 43 : 3 ] .


----------



## asmicheal (25 يناير 2012)

18

ويذكر ممثلا بالفادى أو الولى 
 [ مز 19 : 14 ] : " لتكن أقوال فمى وفكر قلبى مرضية أمامك يارب صخرتى ووليي " . 
وكذلك ما جاء بالمزامير : [  69 : 18 ، 82 : 14 ، 77 : 15 ، 78 : 35 ، 103 : 4 ، 106 : 10 ، 107 : 2 ، 119 : 154 ] . 
ويذكر السيد المسيح كأنه خاطىء ؛ ليس لأنه كذلك ولكنه أخذ مقامنا الأثيم فتذلل لخطايانا كأنها خطاياه 
[ مز 6 ] : " يارب لا توبخنى بغضبك ولا تؤدبنى بغيظك " .
 وكذلك ما جاء بالمزامير : [  38 ، 51 ، 102 ، 130 ، 143 ] . 
السيد المسيح الملك : [ مز 2: 6] : " أما أنا فقد مسحت ملكى على صهيون جبل قدسى " .
وكذلك ما جاء فى المزامير : [ 20 ، 21 ، 24 ، 45 ، 72 ، 110 ] . 
الجــلجثــــة :
[مز  22] : " إلهى إلهى لماذا تركتنى بعيدا عن خلاصى عن كلام زفيرى ، إلهى فى  النهار أدعو فلا تستجيب ،  فى الليل أدعو فلا هدو لى ، ... " .  
هذا  المزمور  يقودنا إلى المكان المدعو جلجثة ، وفى ضوء هذا المزمور نسير حتى  نبلغ إلى مقر الصليب . وإن أضفنا إليه الأصحاح 53 من سفر إشعياء نستحضر  منهما شرحا وافيا لواقعة الصلب أكثر صراحة من أى موضع آخر من بين أسفار  العهد القديم 
تنبأ هذا المزمور عن طريقة الصلب الرومانية برغم أنها لم  تكن معروفة عند كتابة هذا المزمور : " ثقبوا يدى ورجلى ، أحصى كل عظامى " [  مز 22 : 16 ، 17 ] . وأكثر من ذلك فقد تنبأ عن عن ما فعله العسكر : 
" يقسمون ثيابى بينهم وعلى لباسى يقترعون " [ مز 22 : 18 ] . 
+  +  +


----------



## asmicheal (25 يناير 2012)

19

سفر الأمثال
إنه  سفر الحكمة : جمال سفر الأمثال يرجع إلى معنى مستتر فى كلمة " الحكمة " من  المؤكد أن لها معنى آخر أسمى من الصفة المعلومة ، لا مجال للريب أن الحكمة  هنا هى الذات المدلول عليه بلفظة " الكلمة " المتجسد فى العهد الجديد . 
الحكمــــــــة	الكلمــــــــــــــــة
( أم 8 : 23 ) منذ الأزل مسحت منذ البدء منذ أوائل الأرض 	( يو 1 : 1 ) فى البدء كان الكلمة 
عد 27 لما ثبت السموات كنت هناك أنا 	والكلمة كان عند الله ، وكان الكلمة الله .... 
لما رسم دائرة على وجه الغمر ... لما رسم أسس الأرض . 	عد 3 كل شىء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شىء مما كان 
عد 30 كنت عنده صانعا 	( عب 1 : 2 ) ابنه .. الذى به أيضا عمل العالمين . 
عد 22 الرب قنانى أول طريقه من قبل أعماله منذ القدم 	( كو 1 : 17 ) هو قبل كل شىء وفيه يقوم الكل . 
عد 30 كنت كل يوم لذته . 	( لو 3 : 22 ) أنت ابنى الحبيب بك سررت 
فرحة دائما قدامه 	( يو 17 : 24 ) أحببتنى قبل انشاء العالم 
عد 14 لى المشورة والرأى أنا الفهم 	( 1 كو 1 : 30 ) المسيح يسوع ... صار لنا حكمة 
ص 2 : 4 إن طلبتها ( الحكمة ) كالفضة وبحثت عنها كالكنوز 	( كو 2 : 3 ) المذخر فيه جميع كنوز الحكمة والعلم 
8 : 5 يا جهال تعلموا فهما 	( لو 10 : 21 ) أخفيت هذه عن الحكماء والفهماء وأعلنتها للأطفال


----------



## asmicheal (25 يناير 2012)

20
   8 : 5 يا جهال تعلموا فهما 	( لو 10 : 21 ) أخفيت هذه عن الحكماء والفهماء وأعلنتها للأطفال 
1 : 20 ، 23 الحكمة تنادى .. ارجعوا عند توبيخى 	( مت 18 : 4 ) ان لم ترجعوا ... 
1 : 33 أما المستمع لى فيسكن آمنا ويستريح من خوف الشر 	( مت 11 : 28 ) تعالوا إلى يا جميع المتعبين .. وأنا أريحكم 
8 : 1 ، 4 ألعل الحكمة لا تنادى .. لكم أيها الناس أنادى 	( يو 7 : 38 ) وقف يسوع ونادى قائلا ان عطش أحد فليقبل إلى ويشرب 
9 : 5 هلموا كلوا من طعامى واشربوا من الخمر التى مزجتها 	( يو 6 : 35 ) أنا هو خبز الحياة ، من يقبل إلى فلا يجوع  
8 : 17 أنا احب الذين يحبوننى والذين يبكرون إلى يجدوننى 	( مت 7 : 7 ) اطلبوا تجدوا  
عد 35 من يجدنى يجد الحياة 	( يو 6 : 47 ) من يؤمن بى فله حياة أبدية 
عد 32 طوبى للذين يحفظون طرقى 	( يو 15 : 10 ) ان حفظتم وصاياى تثبتون فى محبتى 
عد 6 إسمعوا فإنى أتكلم بأمور شريفة 	( لو 4 : 22 ) وكان الجميع .. يتعجبون من كلمات النعمة الخارجة من فمه . 
عد 20 فى طريق العدل اتمشى 	( مز 23 : 3 ) يهدينى إلى سبل البر 

ما أسم ابنه ؟!:
 " من صعد إلى السموات ، من جمع الريح فى جفنتيه ، من صر المياة فى ثوب ،  من ثبت جميع أطراف الأرض ، ما اسمه وما اسم ابنه ان عرفت ؟!" ( أم 30 : 4 )  .


----------



## asmicheal (25 يناير 2012)

21


لو سألنا  اليهود وأهل الأديان الأخرى : " ما أسمه "؟ يجيبون فورا " الرب " ... ولكن  إن سألناهم ما أسم ابنه ؟ فإما أن يسكتوا ! أو يتهموننا بالتجديف أو الكفر  ... !!

+  +  +
سفر إشعيــــــاء
نغمة هذا السفر الخلاص ، بل  معنى اسم اشعياء هو " خلاص من الرب " –  والسلام ؛ وهو نتيجة الخلاص ؛  يمتد كخيط فضى فى الأصحاحات الواقعة ما بين اصحاح 9 حيث ينبىء عن " رئيس  السلام " 
" لأنه يولد لنا ولد ونعطى أبنا وتكون الرياسة على كتفه ويدعى أسمه عجيبا مشيرا إلها قديرا أبا أبديا رئيس السلام ، .... " . 
إلى اصحاح 57 حيث ينادى بالسلام للبعيد والقريب : 
" سلام سلام  للبعيد وللقريب قال الرب وسأشفيه ، .... " . 
ويمتد كنهر فى اصحاح [ 48 : 18 ] : " ليتك أصغيت لوصاياى فكان كنهر سلامك وبرك كلجج البحر " 
،  [ 66: 12] : " لأنه هكذا قال الرب ، ها نذا أدير عليها سلاما كنهر ومجد  الأمم كسيل جارف فترضعون وعلى الأيدى تحملون وعلى الركبتين تدللون " . 
المســــــيح : الخلاص المجيد المعلن فى هذا السفر يدور حول شخص عرف : 
"  بالآتى والمسيا الموعود " وها هوذا النبى يعطينا ، بوحى إلهى العلامة التى  تميز شخص المخلص وتحصر فيه النبوات المتعلقة به لئلا تنسب إلى غيره ،  ..... وهو كونه شخصا إلهيا يولد من عذراء ، فالوعد الوارد عنه فى اصحاح 7  يتصل بالوعد الوارد فى اصحاح 9 ، ونستخلص من الوعدين حقيقة ذلك الطفل ، فهو  سيكون من جنسنا البشرى ، " لأنه يولد لنا ولد ونعطى أبنا "


----------



## asmicheal (25 يناير 2012)

22

وسيكون من  بيت داود ، ... عجيبا ، مشيرا ، إلها قديرا ، أبا أبديا ، رئيس السلام ،  ...... كل هذه النبوات تحققت وتمت فى حادثة واحدة وهى ميلاد يسوع المسيح له  المجد ، ... بمثل هذه الألقاب دعاه جمهور الجند السماوى وقت ولادته كما  يظهر من تسبحتهم : 
" المجد لله فى الأعالى وعلى الأرض السلام وبالناس المسرة " 
قال النبى " الشعب الجالس فى الظلمة أبصر نورا عظيما ، الجالسون فى أرض ظلال الموت أشرق عليهم نور عظيم " .
 وقال سمعان الشيخ أن : " عينى أبصرتا خلاصك " ، " نور اعلان للأمم ومجدا لشعبك " . 
وبعد  ذلك بقليل وردت نبوة فجأة فى اصحاح 11 : 1 : " ويخرج قضيب من جذع يسى  وينبت غصن من أصوله ويحل عليه روح الرب روح الحكمة والفهم روح المشورة  والقوة روح المعرفة ومخافة الرب " .. هذا الوصف موافق للنبوة الواردة فى  اصحاح 61 التى استشهد بها السيد المسيح على نفسه فى خطابه الذى ألقاه فى  مجمع الناصرة : " روح الرب على " 
أما النبوات عن آلام السيد المسيح فتبدأ من اصحاح 49 : 
"  هكذا قال الرب فادى إسرائيل قدوسه للمهان النفس لمكروه الأمة لعبد  المتسلطين " ، ... يصرح إشعياء بأن ذاك الذى سيحتقره الشعب ويكرهونه تتعبد  له الملوك ويجعل عهدا للشعب ، ... لم يعاند ولم يقاوم بل بذل ظهره للضاربين  وخده للناتفين ، ولم يستر وجهه عن العار والبصق . ... هذا يؤدى بنا إلى  ذكر ما ورد فى اصحاح 53 حيث صورة آلام السيد المسيح مستوفاة أكثر من أى  نبوة أخرى من أسفار العهد القديم عن آلام السيد المسيح . فذكر فيه سبع مرات  أنه حمل خطايانا ... مجروح لأجل معاصينا ... مسحوق لأجل آثامنا .... الرب  وضع عليه اثم جميعنا .... ضرب من أجل ذنب شعبى .... جعل نفسه ذبيحة أثم ...  آثامهم هو يحملها .... حمل خطية كثيرين .


----------



## asmicheal (25 يناير 2012)

23



ولأجل بيان تحقيق هذه النبوات وحصولها فى شخص السيد المسيح يلزم مراجعة نصوص العهد الجديد فى هذا الموضوع حسب الوارد هنا : 
إشعياء ص 53	متحقق فى السيد المسيح
عدد 1 من صدق خبرنا 	( يو 12 : 37 ) لم يؤمنوا به 
ولمن استعلنت ذراع الرب 	( لو 10 : 21 ) أعلنتها للأطفال 
عدد2 نبت قدامه كفرخ 	( يو 15 : 1 ) أنا الكرمة الحقيقية 
وكعرق من أرض يابسة 	( إش 11 : 1 ) يخرج قضيب من جذع يسى وينبت غصن من أصوله . 
لا صورة ولا جمال 	( إش 52 : 14 ) كان منظره كذا مفسدا أكثر من الرجل وصورته أكثر من بنى آدم 
فننظر إليه ولا منظر فنشتهيه 	( 1 كو 2 : 14 ) الإنسان الطبيعى لا يقبل ما لروح الله 
عدد3  محتقر 	( مت 27 : 29 ) كانوا يجثون قدامه ويستهزئون به 
ومخذول من الناس 	( يو 18 : 40 ) ليس هذا بل باراباس 
رجل أوجاع 	( مر 14 : 34 ) نفسى حزينة جدا حتى الموت 
ومختبر الحزن 	( يو 11 : 35 ) بكى يسوع 
وكمستر عنه وجوهنا 	( يو 5 : 40 ) لا تريدون أن تأتوا إلى لتكون لكم حياة 
محتقر فلم نعتد به 	( 1 كو 1 : 23 ) لليهود عثرة ولليونانيين جهالة 
عدد4 لكن أحزاننا حملها 	( عب 4 : 15 ) مجرب فى كل شىء مثلنا 
وأوجاعنا تحملها 	( يو 11 : 38 ) انزعج يسوع أيضا فى نفسه وجاء إلى القبر


----------



## asmicheal (25 يناير 2012)

24



وأوجاعنا تحملها 	( يو 11 : 38 ) انزعج يسوع أيضا فى نفسه وجاء إلى القبر 
ونحن حسبناه مصابا مضروبا من الله ومذلولا 	( لو 23 : 35 ) فليخلص نفسه ان كان هو المسيح مختار الله 
عدد 5 هو مجروح لأجل معاصينا 	( 1 بط 3 : 18 ) المسيح أيضا تألم مرة واحدة من أجل الخطايا البار من أجل الأثمة 
مسحوق لأجل آثامنا 	( يو 19 : 1 ) أخذ بيلاطس يسوع وجلده 
تأديب سلامنا عليه 	(1 بط 2 : 24) الذى حمل هو خطايانا فى جسده على الخشبة لكى نموت عن الخطايا فنحيا للبر .  
وبحبره شفينا 	( 1 بط : 2 : 24  ) ..........الذى بجلدته شفيتم .  
عدد 6 كلنا كغنم ضللنا 	( رو 3 : 23 ) الجميع أخطأوا وأعوزهم مجد الله 
ملنا كل واحد إلى طريقه 	( فى 2 : 21 ) الجميع يطلبون ما هو لأنفسهم لا ما هو ليسوع المسيح 
والرب وضع عليه اثم جميعنا 	( 2 كو 5 : 21 ) جعل الذى لم يعرف خطية خطية لأجلنا 
عدد 7 ظلم 	( لو 22 : 44 ) وإذ كان فى جهاد كان يصلى بأشد لجاجة 
أما هو فتذلل 	( يو 19 : 5 ) حامل إكليل الشوك 
ولم يفتح فاه 	( 1 بط 2 : 23 ) إذ تألم لم يكن يهدد 
كشاة تساق إلى الذبح 	( مت 27 : 31 ) مضوا به للصلب 
وكنعجة صامتة أمام جازيها فلم يفتح فاه 	( مت 27 : 14 ) فلم يجبه ولا عن كلمة واحدة


----------



## asmicheal (25 يناير 2012)

25

وكنعجة صامتة أمام جازيها فلم يفتح فاه 	( مت 27 : 14 ) فلم يجبه ولا عن كلمة واحدة 
عدد 8 من الضغطة ومن الدينونة أخذ	( يو 18 : 24 ) وكان حنان قد أرسله موثقا إلى قيافا 
قطع من أرض الأحياء 	( أع 2 : 23 ) بأيدى أثمة صلبتموه وقتلتموه 
ضرب من أجل ذنب شعبى 	( يو 11 : 51 ) تنبأ أن يسوع مزمع أن يموت عن آلامه
عدد  9 جعل مع الأشرار قبره ومع غنى عند موته 	( مت 27 : 57 – 60 ) رجل غنى من  الرامة اسمه يوسف ...... طلب جسد يسوع ....... ووضعه فى قبره الجديد .  
على أنه لم يعمل ظلما 	( 1 بط 2 : 22 ) الذى لم يفعل خطية 
ولم يكن فى فمه غش	ولا وجد فى فمه مكر 
عدد 10 أما الرب فسر بأن يسحقه بالحزن	( رو 8 : 32 ) الذى لم يشفق على ابنه بل بذله لأجلنا 
جعل نفسه ذبيحة إثم	( يو 3 : 16 ) هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل أبنه الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية . 
مسرة الرب بيده تنجح	( يو 17 : 4 ) أنا مجدتك على الأرض . العمل الذى أعطيتنى لأعمل قد أكملته 
عدد11 من تعب نفسه يرى ويشبع	( عب 12 : 2 ) من أجل السرور الموضوع أمامه احتمل الصليب 
بمعرفته يبرر كثيرين 	( يو 17 : 3 ) هذه هى الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقى وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذى أرسلته 
وآثامهم هو يحملها 	( 1 بط 2 : 24 ) الذى حمل هو نفسه خطايانا فى جسده على الخشبة 
عدد 12 لذلك أقسم لـه بين الأعزاء	( فى 2 : 9 ) لذلك رفعه الله أيضا


----------



## asmicheal (25 يناير 2012)

26

عدد 12 لذلك أقسم لـه بين الأعزاء	( فى 2 : 9 ) لذلك رفعه الله أيضا 
ومع العظماء يقسم غنيمة	( كو 2 : 15 ) جرد الرياسات والسلاطين 
( عب 1 : 2 ) جعله وارثا لكل شىء
من أجل أنه سكب للموت نفسه 	( يو 10 : 15 ) أنا اضع نفسى عن الخراف
وأحصى مع أثمة	( مر 15 : 27 ) وصلبوا معه لصين 
وهو حمل خطية كثيرين 	( عب 9 : 28 ) قدم مرة لكى يحمل خطايا كثيرين
وشفع فى المذنبين	( عب 7 : 25 ) هو حى فى كل حين ليشفع فيهم 

+  +  +


----------



## asmicheal (25 يناير 2012)

يتتتتبببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببع
لو
حبيتم تتابعوا
26-3


----------



## asmicheal (26 يناير 2012)

27


من كتاب القمص تادرس يعقوب :
يتميز إشعياء بكثرة النبوات عن السيد المسيح : 
من جهة ميلاده من عذراء : [ 7 : 14 ] : " ولكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية ، ها العذراء تحبل وتلد أبنا وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل " . 
من جهـــة لاهوتـــــه :
 [ 9 : 6 ] : "  ويدعى اسمه عجيبا مشيرا إلها قديرا أبا أبديا رئيس السلام " . 
من نسل يسى : 
[ 11 : 1 ] : " ويخرج قضيب من جذع يسى وينبت غصن من أصوله ،  " 
معلن الحق للأمم : [ 42 : 1 ] : " هوذا عبدى الذى أعضده مختارى الذى سرت به نفسى ، وضعت روحى عليه فيخرج الحق للأمم ، ... " . 
يسلك بالوداعة : [ 42 : 2 ] : " لا يصيح ولا يرفع ولا يسمع فى الشارع صوته " . 
 واهب الرجاء للكل : [ 42 : 3 ] : " قصبة مرضوضة لا يقصف وفتيلة خامدة لا يطفىء ، إلى الأمان يخرج الحق " . 
هروبه  إلى مصر وإقامة مذبح كنيسة العهد الجديد هناك : [ 19 ] : " وحى من جهة مصر  ، هوذا الرب راكب على سحابة سريعة وقادم إلى مصر فترتجف أوثان مصر من وجهه  ويذوب قلب مصر داخلها ، .... " . 
الآمه وصلبه [ 50 : 6 ، 53 : 1 – 12 ] . 
فتح طريق الفرح للمفديين بقيامته [ 35 : 8 – 10 ] : " وتكون هناك سكة وطريق يقال لها الطريق المقدسة ، ..... " . 
تحدث أيضا عن الروح القدس وعطيته الفائقة فى العصر المسيانى : 
[  11 : 2 ] : " ويحل عليه روح الرب روح الحكمة والفهم روح المشورة والقوة  روح المعرفة ومخافة الرب " .  وكذلك ما ورد فى الأصحاحات : [32 : 15 ؛ 40 :  7 ؛ 42 : 1 ؛ 44 ؛ 3 ؛ 61 : 1   ..... الخ ]


----------



## asmicheal (26 يناير 2012)

28

بعض الآيات التى اقتبست من سفر إشعياء عن السيد المسيح
ووردت فى العهد الجديد (من كتاب د . أنطون يعقوب ميخائيل )
إشعيــــــاء	إنجيل متى
7 : 14 [ ولكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية ، .. ] 	1 : 23 [ هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد أبنا ويدعون أسمه عمانوئيل الذى تفسيره الله معنا ] . 
40:  3 [ صوت صارخ فى البرية أعدوا طريق الرب ، قوموا فى القفر سبيلا لإلهنا ] .  	3 : 3 [ فإن هذا هو الذى قيل عنه بأشعياء النبى القائل صوت صارخ فى  البرية أعدوا طريق الرب ، اصنعوا سبله مستقيمة ] . 
9 : 1 ، 2 [ ولكن لا  يكون ظلام للتى عليها ضيق ، كما أهان الزمان الأول أرض زبولون وأرض نفتالى  يكرم الأخير طريق البحر عبر الأردن جليل الأمم ] 	4 : 15 ، 16[ أرض زبولون  وأرض نفتاليم طريق البحر عبر الأردن جليل الأمم ، الشعب الجالس فى ظلمة  أبصر نورا عظيما .... ]  
53 : 4 [ لكن أحزاننا حملها وأوجاعنا تحملها  ونحن حسبناه مصابا مضروبا من الله ومذلولا ] 	8 : 17 [ لكى يتم ما قيل  بأشعياء النبى القائل هو أخذ أسقامنا وحمل أمراضنا ] . 
42 : 1 [ هوذا  عبدى الذى أعضده مختارى الذى سرت به نفسى ، وضعت روحى عليه فيخرج الأحق  للأمم ] 	12 : 18 [ هوذا فتاى الذى اخترته ، حبيبى الذى سرت به نفسى ، أضع  روحى عليه فيخبر الأمم بالحق ] 
6 : 9 ، 20 [ فقال اذهب وقل لهذا الشعب  اسمعوا سمعا ولا تفهموا وابصروا أبصارا ولا تعرفوا ] 	13 : 14 [ فقد تمت  فيهم نبوة إشعياء القائلة تسمعون سمعا ولا تفهمون ، ومبصرين تبصرون ولا  تنظرون ]


----------



## asmicheal (26 يناير 2012)

29

6 : 9 ، 20 [  فقال اذهب وقل لهذا الشعب اسمعوا سمعا ولا تفهموا وابصروا أبصارا ولا  تعرفوا ]     13 : 14 [ فقد تمت فيهم نبوة إشعياء القائلة تسمعون سمعا ولا  تفهمون ، ومبصرين تبصرون ولا تنظرون ]  
29 : 13 [ فقال السيد لأن هذا  الشعب قد اقترب إلى بفمه وأكرمنى بشفتيه وأما قلبه فأبعده عنى وصارت  مخافتهم منى وصية الناس معلمة ]     15 : 8 ، 9 [ يقترب إلى هذا الشعب بفمه  ويكرمنى بشفتيه وأما قلبه فمبتعد عنى بعيدا ، وباطلا يعبدوننى وهم يعلمون  تعاليم هى وصايا الناس ] 
13 : 10 [ فإن نجوم السموات وجبابرتها لا تبرز  نورها ، تظلم الشمس عند طلوعها والقمر لا يلمع بضوءه ]     24 : 29 [ وللوقت  بعد ضيق تلك الأيام تظلم الشمس والقمر لا يعطى ضوءه والنجوم تسقط من السماء  وقوات السموات تتزعزع ] 
إشعيـــــــــاء    مرقس
40 : 3 [ صوت صارخ فى  البرية أعدوا طريق الرب ، قوموا فى القفر سبيلا لإلهنا ]     1 : 3 [ صوت  صارخ فى البرية أعدوا طريق الرب أصنعوا سبله مستقيمة ] 
6 : 9 [ فقال  اذهب وقل لهذا الشعب اسمعوا سمعا ولا تفهموا وابصروا إبصارا ولا تعرفوا ]     4  : 12 [ لكى يبصروا مبصرين ولا ينظروا ويسمعوا سامعين ولا يفهموا لئلا  يرجعوا فتغفر لهم خطاياهم ] 
29 : 13 [ فقال السيد لأن هذا الشعب قد  اقترب إلىبفمه وأكرمنى بشفتيه وأما قلبه فأبعده عنى وصارت مخافتهم منى وصية  الناس معلمة ]     7 : 6 [ فأجاب وقال لهم حسنا تنبأ إشعياء عنكم أنتم  المرائين كما هو مكتوب ، هذا الشعب يكرمنى بشفتيه وأما قلبه فمبتعد عنى ] .  
56 : 7 [ آتى بهم إلى جبل قدسى وأفرحهم فى بيت صلاتى وتكون محرقاتهم  وذبائحهم مقبولة على مذبحى لأن بيتى بيت الصلوة يدعى لكل الشعوب ]     11 : 17  [ وكان يعلم قائلا لهم أليس مكتوبا بيتى بيت صلوة يدعى لجميع الأمم ،  وأنتم جعلتموه مغارة لصوص ] 
53 : 12[ لذلك أقسم له بين الأعزاء ومع  العظماء يقسم غنيمة من أجل أنه سكب للموت نفسه وأحصى مع أثمة وهو حمل خطية  كثيرين وشفع فى المذنبين ]     15 : 28 [ فتم الكتاب القائل وأحصى مع أثمة ] .


----------



## asmicheal (26 يناير 2012)

30

53 : 12[  لذلك أقسم له بين الأعزاء ومع العظماء يقسم غنيمة من أجل أنه سكب للموت  نفسه وأحصى مع أثمة وهو حمل خطية كثيرين وشفع فى المذنبين ] 	15 : 28 [ فتم  الكتاب القائل وأحصى مع أثمة ] .  
إشعيـــــــاء	لـــــوقا
8 : 14 [  ويكون مقدسا وحجر صدمة وصخرة عثرة لبيتى إسرائيل وفخا وشركا لسكان أورشليم  ] 	2 : 24 [ وباركهما سمعان وقال لمريم أمه ها إن هذا قد وضع لسقوط وقيام  كثيرين فى إسرائيل ولعلامة تقاوم ] 
56 : 7 [ آتى بهم إلى جبل قدسى  وأفرحهم فى بيت صلاتى وتكون محرقاتهم وذبائحهم مقبولة على مذبحى لأن بيتى  بيت الصلوة يدعى لكل الشعوب ]	19 : 46 [ قائلا لهم : مكتوب إن بيتى بيت  الصلوة وأنتم جعلتموه مغارة لصوص ] 
53 : 12 [ لذلك أقسم له بين الأعزاء  ومع العظماء يقسم غنيمة من أجل أنه سكب للموت نفسه وأحصى مع أثمة وهو حمل  خطية كثيرين وشفع فى المذنبين ]	22 : 37 [ لأنى أقول لكم إنه ينبغى أن يتم  فى أيضا هذا المكتوب وأحصى مع أثمة لأن ما هو من جهتى له انقضاء ] . 
إشعيــــــاء	يوحنا
40  : 3 [ صوت صارخ فى البرية أعدوا طريق الرب ، قوموا فى القفر سبيلا لإلهنا ] 	1 : 23 [ قال أنا صوت صارخ فى البرية قوموا طريق الرب كما قال إشعياء  النبى ] 
6 : 10 [ غلظ قلب هذا الشعب وثقل أذنيه وأطمس عينيه لئلا يبصر  بعينيه ويسمع بأذنيه ويفهم بقلبه ويرجع فيشفى ] 	12 : 40 [ قد أعمى عيونهم  وأغلظ قلوبهم لئلا يبصروا بعيونهم ويشعروا بقلوبهم ويرجعوا فأشفيهم ]


----------



## asmicheal (26 يناير 2012)

31

6 : 10 [ غلظ قلب  هذا الشعب وثقل أذنيه وأطمس عينيه لئلا يبصر بعينيه ويسمع بأذنيه ويفهم  بقلبه ويرجع فيشفى ] 	12 : 40 [ قد أعمى عيونهم وأغلظ قلوبهم لئلا يبصروا  بعيونهم ويشعروا بقلوبهم ويرجعوا فأشفيهم ] 
إشعياء	سفر الأعمال
66 :  1 ، 2 [ هكذا قال الرب ، السموات كرسى والأرض موطىء قدمى ، ..... ] . 	7 :  49 ، 50 [ السماء كرسى لى والأرض موطىء لقدمى ، أى بيت تبنون لى يقول الرب  وأى هو مكان راحتى ] 
53 : 7 ، 8 [ ظلم أما هو فتذلل ولم يفتح فاه كشاة  تساق إلى الذبح وكنعجة صامتة أمام جازيها فلم يفتح فاه ] . 	8 : 32 ، 33 [  وأما فصل الكتاب الذى كان يقرأه فكان هذا : مثل شاة سيق إلى الذبح ومثل  خروف صامت أمام الذى يجزه هكذا لم يفتح فاه ، ....] 
55 : 3 [ أميلوا  أذانكم وهلموا إلى ، اسمعوا فتحيا أنفسكم وأقطع لكم عهدا أبديا مراحم داود  الصادقة ] 	13 : 34 [ أنه أقامه من الأموات غير عتيد أن يعود أيضا إلى فساد  فهكذا قال أنى سأعطيكم مراحم داود الصادقة ] . 
49 : 6 [ فقال قليل أن  تكون لى عبدا لإقامة أسباط يعقوب ورد محفوظى إسرائيل . فقد جعلتك نورا  للأمم لتكون خلاصى إلى أقصى الأرض ] 	13 : 47 [ لأن هكذا أوصانا الرب ، قد  أقمتك نورا للأمم لتكون أنت خلاصا إلى أقصى الأرض ] . 
6 : 10 [غلظ قلب  هذا الشعب وثقل أذنيه وأطمس عينيه لئلا يبصر بعينيه ويسمع بأذنيه ويفهم  بقلبه ويرجع فيشفى ]	28 : 26 ، 27 [ قائلا اذهب إلى هذا الشعب وقل ستسمعون  سمعا ولا تفهمون وستنظرون نظرا ولا تبصرون ، لأن قلب هذا الشعب قد غلظ ....  ] .


----------



## asmicheal (26 يناير 2012)

32

6 : 10 [غلظ  قلب هذا الشعب وثقل أذنيه وأطمس عينيه لئلا يبصر بعينيه ويسمع بأذنيه ويفهم  بقلبه ويرجع فيشفى ]	28 : 26 ، 27 [ قائلا اذهب إلى هذا الشعب وقل ستسمعون  سمعا ولا تفهمون وستنظرون نظرا ولا تبصرون ، لأن قلب هذا الشعب قد غلظ  .... ] . 
أصوات نبوية وشعب مبارك
تضمنت نبوات العهد القديم  ، نبوات  عن مجىء السيد المسيح إلى مصر ، ولا يفوتنا هنا أن نورد شيئــــا عن هذا  الموضــوع ، من كتاب " العذراء مريم وتاريخ أجيال العذارى " ، اصدار دير  الشهيد أبى سيفين بمصر القديمة ،، 
افرحـــى وتــــــــهللى 
يامصر وبنيها وجميع 
حدودها لأنه أتى إليك 
محب البشر الكائن قبل 
كل الدهور .                         [ ذكصولوجية عيد دخول السيد المسيح أرض مصر ] 
من  خلال الواقع النبوى لهروب العائلة المقدسة إلى أرض مصر نلاحظ أن هذا الحدث  العجيب الفريد كان رحلة مؤكدة ، محددة المعالم ، دقيقة الأعلان عن مقاصد  إلهية فائقة .. فتعلن كلمات الوحى فى تأكيد أن الرب قادم فى سرعة لإتمام  مهمة إلهية .. كما تفصح عن أعماق حب خاص ، ومكانة عالية فريدة لأمة مباركة  من الرب .. من أجل تقواها ونقاوة إيمانها .. فقد حوت الإيمان القويم  والرهبنة الأصيلة كصورة مضيئة لكمال حياة الإيمان . 
" إذا ملاك الرب قد ظهر ليوسف فى حلم قائلا 
قم خذ الصبى وأمه واهرب إلى مصر "  .                مت 2 : 13
لقد أتى البتول الإلهى إلى مصر تعظمه وتمجده أذرع البتول الفائقة ..فنهضت عذارى مصر وأوقدن مصابيحهن وأسرعن للقاء العريس الأبدى .. 
" هوذا الرب راكب على سحابة خفيفة 
وقادم إلى مصر "                                           إش 19 : 1
عندما  نزل الملك السماوى إلى محفل عرسه الأبدى ، أسرع ليصافح أولا نبلاء مجلسه  .. فعند بزوغ أول شعاع لشروق فجر ذلك الملك الجبار ، مؤسس الدهور وصانع  الأزمان وهو لابس جسد تواضعنا ، إختار أن يأتى سريعا إلى


----------



## asmicheal (26 يناير 2012)

33


مصر وفى الصورة يبدو هاربا حسب تدبيره الإلهى المعلن مسبقا بلمسات الوحى البارعة الدقة لعظم مقاصده الربانية وعلمه السابق .. 
" خذ الصبى وأمه وأهرب إلى مصر
الرب راكب على سحابة خفيفة وقادم إلى مصر "
لقد  لجأ السيد الرب الإله إلى محل راحته وموضع سكناه ، هاربا من وجه هيرودس  حسب التدبير .. لكن قلب مصر كان فى صحوة ويقظة لمسارات الروح الخفى ، فوعى  الحضور الإلهى بكل كيانه حتى كمل صوت الرب بالنبى القائل : 
" فترتجف أوثان مصر من وجهه
ويذوب قلب مصر داخلها "                                     إش 19 : 1

" فى ذلك اليوم يكون مذبح للرب فى وسط أرض مصر 
وعمود للرب عند تخمها .                                             إش 19 : 19 

" فيكون علامة وشهادة لرب الجنود فى أرض مصر            إش 19 : 20 

" فيعرف الرب فى مصر ويعرف المصريون الرب فى ذلك اليوم 
ويقدمون ذبيحة وتقدمة وينذرون للرب نذرا ويوفون به .       إش 19 : 21 

فعندما  استقبل شعب مصر سر التقوى " الله الذى ظهر فى الجسد " وخبأه فى أعماق قلبه  ، فجر فى داخله ينابيع المعرفة الحقيقية المحلقة فى آفاق لجج الحب الإلهى ،  فأخذ من نهله فكرا مستنيرا وفطنة فاحصة وفما مملوءا بكل حكمة الروح المؤيد  بقوة الحجة وحذق البرهان . 
وأصبحت مصر المهد الخصب الذى ترعرع فيه  الأيمان الصلب القويم بالأبن الكلمة ، وصارت الخليقة كلها تنصت فى خشوع إلى  الرنين المبهج لصوت


----------



## asmicheal (26 يناير 2012)

34

الرب القدوس  آتيا من وراء الأجيال ليتوج هامة خاصته بأفخر تاج مجد ، المرصع بأبهى جوهر  نفيس قائلا بفمه القدوس :  " مبارك شعبى مصر "           إش 19 : 25
وبعد  أن بارك الرب ربوع البلاد كلها حسب التدبير بهذه السيمفونية الأبدية  الرائعة ، عاد إلى إسرائيل تاركا لمصر مهمة عظمى معلنة على مدى الأزمان ،  تفسر السر العظيم لسرعة مجيئه المبكر إلى هذه البلاد المحبوبة .. 
ثم  ظهر الملاك فى حلم ليوسف فى مصر قائلا : " قم وخذ الصبى وأمه واذهب إلى أرض  إسرائيل " .... لكى يتم ماقيل من الرب بالنبى القائل : 
                  " من مصر دعوت ابنى "                           هو 11 : 1 
إنه صوت الرب المهوب الحى إلى مدى الدهور والآباد القائل : من مصر دعوت ابنى 

..  يا لفخرك يا مصر .. ويا لعظم المســــئولية الملقاة على عاتقك .. فقد وضع  الرب على عاتق مصـــر تقليدا سماويا لمسئولية الدفاع عن جوهر الأيمان  بالإله المتجسد على مدى الأجيال ... وهكذا يظل صوت هذه النبوة من مصر دعوت  ابنى إنشودة الملائكة وإكليل فخر الكنيسة المصرية ونبوة الأجيال إلى مدى  الأجيال وإلى أن يأتى السيد الرب فى مجيئه الثانى .  

ويسجل التاريخ  كيف انبرت كنيسة الأسكندرية منذ فجر العصور وإلى اليوم للتصدى لجميع  التيارات المضادة والمزعزعة لأركان الأيمان المسيحى ، والدفاع عن لاهوت ابن  الله فى كفاح مضن حتى الأستشهاد .. وسيظل صوت النبوة يتردد عبر كل الأجيال  " من مصر دعوت ابنى " ...
كما فاح عطر مقدس قوى صاعد من برارى مصر وكل  تخومها ليملأ المسكونة بشذى عبق فاخر شاهدا لذروة حياة الأيمان .. فقد سجل  عبر التاريخ كيف كانت مصر مهدا


----------



## asmicheal (26 يناير 2012)

35

لحياة النسك والرهبنة ... وبالبركة السماوية التى خرجت من فم الرب صارت الخمير السماوى الذى يبارك العالم كله على مدى الأجيال ... 
ونرى  وجه الكنيسة المصرية فى هذه الأيام مشرقا كأعظم مركز لنشر النور والمعرفة  الإلهية الحقيقية لأبناء الملكوت المتفرقين فى شتات العالم أجمع ممثلا فى  رأس الكنيسة الأعظم بابانا المحبوب صاحب الغبطة والقداسة البابا شنودة  الثالث وما يبذله من مجهود منقطع النظير .. يجوب البحر والبر والجو فى  أسفار وأسهار كارزا ومفصلا كلمة الحق بإستقامة .. ويظل صوت النبوة تردده  الملائكة " من مصر دعوت ابنى " .. الرب يحفظ لنا حياته ذخرا وفخرا ورأسا  لكنيستنا المقدسة إلى منتهى الأعوام . آمين 

+  +  +


----------



## asmicheal (26 يناير 2012)

36

سفر ارميا النبى
قد  يختار الله واسطة ضعيفة لأنقاذ قصده ، اختار ارميا مثلا ولم يكن يخطر  لأرميا ببال أنه سيبعث رسولا كما نعلم ذلك من جوابه الذى أجاب به الرب  عندما أرسله : " فقلت آه يا سيد الرب أنى لا أعرف أن اتكلم لأنى ولد ، فقال  الرب لى لا تقل أنى ولد لأنك إلى كل من أرسلك إليه تذهب وتتكلم بكل ما  آمرك به . لا تخف من وجوههم لأنى أنا معك لأنقذك يقول الرب " ( ار 1 : 6 – 8  ) . 

ارميا مثال للمسيح 
لا عجب ان كان بعض اليهود حسبوا رجل  الأوجاع ومختبر الحزن هو ارميا النبى ، للمشابهة بين الأثنين فى الحزن على  خطايا الناس . فكما بكى يسوع على أورشليم بكى ارميا ، وكل من الأثنين ناله  ما ناله بسبب توبيخ الخطاة على خطاياهم بدون محاباة ولا خوف . ارميا يكنى  عن نفسه بإحدى كنى المسيح الشهيرة حيث يقول : " وأنا كخروف داجن يساق إلى  الذبح " ( 11 : 19 ) . 
المسيا المنتظر : 
لم يبين لنا ارميا حقائق  كثيرة عن المسيا المنتظر كما بين اشعياء ، غير أنه لمح إليه تلميحات تستحق  الأعتبار ، فأشار عنه بينبوع المياة الحية [ 2 : 13 ] ، وبطبيب [ 8 : 22 ]  وبالراعى الصالح [ 31 : 10 ؛ 33 : 4 ] ، وبغصن البر [ 23 : 5 ] وبداود  الملك [ 30 : 9 ] وبالولى أى الفادى [ 50 : 34 ] ودعاه بهذا الأسم " الرب  برنا " [ 23 : 6 ] للدلالة على لاهوته 
ومما يستحق العجب أن يتنبأ ارميا  عن الملك الذى يجلس على كرسى داود فى حين أن كرسى داود تداعت أركانه وتقلص  سلطانه وباد العدل وساد الظلم بين الناس حيث يقول : " وأقيم لداود غصن بر  فيملك ملك وينجح ويجرى حقا وعدلا فى الأرض ، فى أيامه يخلص يهوذا ويسكن  اسرائيل آمنا وهذا هو


----------



## asmicheal (26 يناير 2012)

37


اسمه الذى يدعونه به الرب برنا " فهذا الوصف ينطبق على مخلصنا : أما كونه غصن بر لداود فيدل على ناسوته وولادته من ذرية داود ... 
+  +  +
سفر هوشع 
كان هوشع معاصرا لأشعياء ، بعثه الله رسولا إلى أهل الجانب الشمالى من مملكة اسرائيل ولم يتعرض ليهوذا إلا فى النادر .
المسيــــــا : 
تلميحات  هوشع إلى السيد المسيح صريحة وحسنة ، وكل من الرسولين بطرس وبولس يؤكد لنا  أن عدد 10 من الأصحاح الأول تم فى المسيح [ 1 بط 2 : 10 ؛ رو 11 : 25 ، 26  ] . 
فى اصحاح 3 : 4 توصف حالة الشعب المختار فى الزمان الحاضر ، فإنهم : 
[ سيقعدون أياما كثيرة بلا ملك وبلا رئيس وبلا ذبيحة وبلا تمثال وبلا أفود وترافيم ]
قيامة السيد المسيح : 
فى  اصحاح 6 : 2 أصرح نبوة عن قيامة السيد المسيح فى أسفار العهد القديم : "  يحيينا بعد يومين ، فى اليوم الثالث يقيمنا فنحيا أمامه " ... وليس ذلك فقط  بل ينبىء بقيامتنا فيه لنحيا أمامه حياة جديدة ، ويقول فى عدد 3 : " خروجه  يقين كالفجر ، يأتى إلينا كالمطر ، كمطر متأخر يسقى الأرض " ... 
من مصر : [ 11 : 1 ] " من مصر دعوت ابنى " ... هذه الآية لا تنطبق تماما إلا على السيد المسيح ابن الله الوحيد . 
" لا مخلص غيرى " [ 13 : 4 ] 
" من يد الهاوية أفديهم من الموت أخلصهم " [ 13 : 14 ] ، " الذى لنا فيه الفداء بدمه غفران الخطايا "   
+  +  +


----------



## asmicheal (26 يناير 2012)

38

سفر زكريا 
ملكك يأتى إليك : 
تنبأ  زكريا عن السيد المسيح أكثر من غيره من الأنبياء الصغار الأثنى عشر ،  فأشار إليه مرتين بالغصن وسماه عبد الرب ( 3 : 8 ) ثم تنبأ عن دخوله إلى  أورشليم راكبا على أتان ( 9 : 9 ) ثم تنبأ عنه كالراعى الصالح يخلص قطيعه (  9 : 16 ) ، وتنبأ عنه كالراعى المضروب وقد تبددت خرافه " استيقظ يا سيف  على راعى وعلى رجل رفقتى يقول رب الجنود " ( 13 : 7 ) . 
وتنبأ عن خيانة  يهوذا له مقابل ثلاثين من الفضة واستقى تفصيلات الحادثة إلى أن ذكر أن هذه  القيمة القيت " الى الفخارى فى بيت الرب " ( 11 : 12 ، 13 ) . وتنبأ عن  جروحه التى جرح بها فى بيت أحبائه ( 13 : 6 ) . 
ينتهى الأصحاح الأخير  من سفر زكريا بوصف اليوم الأخير مقرونا بمجىء السيد المسيح للدينونة ، ان  الذى صعد من جبل الزيتون إلى السماء سيأتى كما صعد ، وكما رأوه صاعدا هكذا  يرونه آتيا " وتقف قدماه فى ذلك اليوم على جبل الزيتون ... ويأتى الرب إلهى  وجميع القديسين معك ... ويكون يوم واحد معروف للرب ... فى وقت المساء يكون  نور .... ويكون الرب ملكا على كل الأرض ، فى ذلك اليوم يكون الرب وحده  واسمه وحده " 
+  +  +
سفر ملاخى 
أحب ملاخى أن يدعى " رسول رب  الجنود " ... لأنه سابق يعد الطريق لقادم عظيم ، كما فعل يوحنا المعمدان .  وينبىء ملاخى عن لاوى هنا كمثال الكمال للكهنوت الحقيقى ( 2 : 7 ) ، ويتنبأ  عن يوحنا مشيرا إليه كرسول أيضا لرب الجنود ، ويتنبأ عن السيد المسيح  مشيرا إليه باسم " ملاك العهد " ( 3 : 1 ) . 
ورسالة ملاخى تدور حول هذه الآية الذهبية : " أحببتكم قال الرب " ... فيالها من رسالة تستحق الأعتبار والشكر !


----------



## asmicheal (26 يناير 2012)

39

ينتهى العهد  القديم بهذه الكلمة " لعن " ولكن فى سبيل التحذير من سوء العاقبة اظهارا  لمحبته تعالى لهم إذ قال : " لئلا آتى واضرب الأرض بلعن " 
أما العهد الجديد فينتهى بالبركة حيث يقول : 
" نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح مع جميعكم آمين "
وبين العهدين فترة أربعمائة سنة منذ غاب صوت ملاخى وأشرق صوت الصارخ فى البرية " اصنعوا سبله مستقيمة " ... 
وإن  كان الفاصل بين العهدين زمن طويل بهذا المقدار إلا أنه توجد رابطة جميلة  بين الصحيفة الأخيرة من العهد القديم والصحيفة الأولى من العهد الجديد وهى  ملاك العهد ومهيىء طريقه . 

+  +


----------



## asmicheal (26 يناير 2012)

40

+  
من قاموس الكتاب المقدس
بعضا من نبوات وردت عن السيد المسيح فى العهد القديم 
وبيان إتمام هذه النبوات بالعهد الجديد 
1  – النبوة عن أنه " من نسل المرأة " [ تك 3 : 15 ] : " وأضع عداوة بينك  وبين المرأة وبين نسلك ونسلها ، هو يسحق رأسك وأنت تسحقين عقبه " 
تمام هذه النبوة : [لوقا 2 : 7 ] : " فولدت ابنها البكر وقمطته وأضجعته فى المذود إذ لم يكن لهما موضع فى المنزل " . 
وكذلك [ غلا 4 : 4 ، رؤ 12 : 5 ] . 
2 – الوعد بأنه يأتى من نسل ابراهيم : [ تك 12 : 3 ] : " وأبارك مباركيك ولاعنك ألعنه ، وتتبارك فيك جميع قبائل الأرض " . 
وكذلك [ تك 18 : 18]
إتمام  هذا الوعد  : [  أعمال 3 : 25 ] : " أنتم ابناء الأنبياء والعهد الذى عاهد  به الله آباءنا قائلا لأبراهيم وبنسلك تتبارك جميع قبائل الأرض " . 
وكذلك [مت 1 : 1 ، لو 3 : 34 ] . 
3  – الوعد بأنه يأتى من نسل اسحاق : [ تك 17 : 19 ] : " فقال الله بل سارة  امرأتك تلد لك ابنا وتدعو اسمه اسحق وأقيم عهدى معه عهدا أبديا لنسله من  بعده " . 
، [ عدد 24 : 17 ] : " أراه ولكن ليس الآن أبصره ولكن ليس  قريبا ، يبرز كوكب من يعقوب ويقوم قضيب من إسرائيل فيحطم طرفى موآب ويهلك  كل بنى الوغا " . 
إتمام هذا الوعد :  [  لوقا 3 : 34 ] : " بن يعقوب بن اسحق بن ابراهيم بن تارح بن ناحور .... " . 
وكذلك [ مت 1 : 2 ]


----------



## asmicheal (26 يناير 2012)

41

4 – النبوة  بأنه سيكون من سبط يهوذا : [ تك 49 : 10 ] : " لا يزول قضيب من يهوذا  ومشترع من بين رجليه حتى يأتى شيلون وله يكون خضوع شعوب " .  
إتمام هذه النبوة : [ لوقا 3 : 33 ، مت 1 : 2 ، 3 ] . 
5  – النبوة بأنه سيكون وارثا لعرش داود : [ إش 9 : 7 ] : " لنمو رياسته  وللسلام لا نهاية على كرسى داود وعلى مملكته ليثبتها ويعضدها بالحق والبر  من الآن إلى الأبد ، غيرة رب الجنود تصنع هذا " . 
وكذلك [  إش 11 : 1 – 5 ، 2 صم 7 : 13 ] . 
تحقق هذه النبوة : [ مت 1 : 1 ]
وكذلك  [  1 : 6 ] 
 6– مكان مولده : [ ميخا 5 : 2 ] : " أما انت يابيت لحم افراتة وأنت صغيرة  أن تكونى بين ألوف يهوذا فمنك يخرج لى الذى يكون متسلطا على إسرائيل  ومخارجه منذ القديم منذ أيام الأزل " . 
تحقق هذه النبوة : [ مت 2 : 1 ]
وكذلك [  لو 2 : 4 – 7 ] . 
7  – زمان مولده : [ دانيال 9 : 25 ] : " فاعلم وافهم أنه من خروج الأمر  لتجديد أورشليم وبنائها إلى المسيح الرئيس سبعة أسابيع وأثنان وستون أسبوعا  يعود ويبنى سوق وخليج فى ضيق الأزمنة " . 
إتمام هذه النبوة : [ لوقا 2 : 1-2 ] [  لوقا 2 : 3 – 7 ] . 
8– النبوة بأنه يولد من عذراء : [ إش 7 : 14 ] : " ولكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية ، ها العذراء تحبل وتلد أبنا وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل " . 
تحقق هذه النبوة : [ مت 1 : 18 ] [  لوقا 1 : 26 – 35 ] . 
9  – قتل الأطفال :  [ أرميا 31 : 15 ] : " هكذا قال الرب : صوت سمع فى  الرامة نوح بكاء مر ، راحيل تبكى على أولادها وتأبى أن تتعزى عن أولادها  لأنهم ليسوا بموجودين " .


----------



## asmicheal (26 يناير 2012)

42


إتمام هذه النبوة : [ مت 2 : 16] [   مت 2 : 17 ، 18 ] . 
10 – الهروب إلى مصر : [ هوشع 11 : 1 ] : " لما كان اسرائيل غلاما أحببته ومن مصر دعوت ابنى " . 
إتمام هذه النبوة : [ مت 2 : 14 ، 17 ]  
11  – مناداته بالبشارة فى الجليل : [ إش 9 : 1 ، 2 ] : " ولكن لا يكون ظلام  للتى عليها ضيق ، كما أهان الزمان الأول أرض زبولون وأرض نفتالى يكرم  الأخير طريق البحر عبر الأردن جليل الأمم " . 
تحقق هذه النبوة : [ مت 4 : 12 – 16 ] . 
12 – التنبوء بأنه سيكون نبيا : [ تث 18 : 15 ] : " يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبيا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلى ، له تسمعون " . 
تحقق هذه النبوة : [ يوحنا 6 : 14 ] [ يوحنا 1 : 45 ، وأعمال 3 : 22 ] . 
13  – التنبوء بأنه سيكون كاهنا على رتبة ملكى صادق : [ مز 110 : 4 ] : " أقسم  الرب ولن يندم أنت كاهن إلى الأبد على رتبة ملكى صادق " .  
تحقق هذه النبوة : [ عب 6 : 20 ] [  عب 5 : 5 ، 6 ، 7 : 15 – 17 ] . 
14  – التنبوء عن أن اليهود سيرفضونه : [ إش 53 : 3] : " محتقر ومخذول من  الناس رجل اوجاع ومختبر الحزن وكمستر عنه وجوهنا محتقر فلم نعتد به " . 
وكذلك  [ مز 2 : 2 ] . 
إتمام هذه النبوة : [ يوحنا 1 : 11 ] [  يوحنا 6 : 43 ، لو 4 : 29 ، 17 : 25 ، 23 : 18 ] . 
15 – ذكر بعض صفاته : [ إش 11 : 2 ] : " ويحل عليه روح الرب روح الحكمة والفهم روح المشورة والقوة روح المعرفة ومخافة الرب " . 
وكذلك[  مز 45 : 7 ، إش 11 : 3 ، 4 ] . 
إتمام هذه النبوة : [ لو 2 : 52 ، لو 4 : 18 ] .


----------



## asmicheal (26 يناير 2012)

43


16 –  دخوله الأنتصارى إلى أورشليم : [ زك 9 : 9 ] : " ابتهجى جدا يا ابنة صهيون  اهتفى يا بنت أورشليم ، هوذا ملكك يأتى إليك هو عادل ومنصور وديع وراكب على  حمار وعلى جحش أبن أتان " . 
وكذلك [  إش 62 : 11 ] . 
إتمام هذه النبوة : [ يوحنا 12 : 12 – 16 ، مت 21 : 1 – 11 ] . 
17 – ذكر أن أحد المقربين إليه هو الذى سيسلمه : [ مز 41 : 9 ] : " أيضا رجل سلامتى الذى وثقت به آكل خبزى رفع على عقبه " .  
تحقق هذه النبوة : [ مت 10 : 4 ] [ مت 26 : 14 – 16 ، مر 14 : 43 – 45 ] . 
18  – التنبؤ بأنه سيباع بثلاثين من الفضة : [ زك 11 : 12 ] : [ فقلت لهم ان  حسن فى أعينكم  فاعطونى اجرتى وإلا فامتنعوا. فوزنوا أجرتى ثلاثين من الفضة  ، .... ] . 
إتمام هذه النبوة : [ مت 26 : 15 ] [ متى 27 : 3 – 10 ] . 
19  – التنبؤ بأن الفضة تعاد ويشترى بها حقل الفخارى : [ زك 11 : 13 ]: " فقال  لى الرب القها إلى الفخارى الثمن الكريم الذى ثمنونى به ، فأخذت الثلاثين  من الفضة والقيتها إلى الفخارى فى بيت الرب " . 
إتمام هذه النبوة : [ مت 27 : 6 ، 7 ] [  متى 27 : 3 ، 5 ، 8 – 10 ] . 
20  – التنبؤ بأن وظيفة يهوذا يأخذه آخر : [ مز 109 : 7 ، 8 ] : " اذا حوكم  فليخرج مذنبا وصلاته فلتكن خطية ، لتكن أيامه قليلة ووظيفته يأخذها آخر " .  
تحقق هذه النبوة : [ أعمال 1 : 18 – 20] [  أعمال 1 : 16 ، 17 ] . 
21 – التنبؤ بقيام شهود زور ضد المسيح : [ مز 27 : 12 ] : " لا تسلمنى  إلى مرام مضايقى ، لأنه قد قام على شهود زور ونافث ظلم " . 
وكذلك [  مز 35 : 17 ] . 
تحقق هذه النبوة : [ مت 26 : 60 ، 61 ] .


----------



## asmicheal (26 يناير 2012)

44


22 – ذكر  صمت المسيح عندما اتهم : [ إش 53 : 7 ] : " [ ظلم أما هو فتذلل ولم يفتح  فاه كشاة تساق إلى الذبح وكنعجة صامتة أمام جازيها فلم يفتح فاه ] .
وكذلك [ مز 38 : 13 ، 14 ] . 
23  – التنبؤ بأنه سيلطم على خده ويتفل عليه : [ إش 50 : 6 ] : " بذلت ظهرى  للضاربين وخدى للناتفين ، وجهى لم استر عن العار والبصق " . 
تحقق هذه النبوة : [ مر 14 : 65 ، مر 15 : 17 ، يو 19 : 1 – 3 ، 18 : 22 ] . 
24  – التنبؤ بأنه يبغض من دون سبب : [ مز 69 : 4 ] : " أكثر من شعر رأسى  الذين يبغضوننى بلا سبب ، اعتز مستهلكى أعدائى ظلما ، حينئذ رددت الذى لم  أخطفه " .  
وكذلك[  مز 109 : 3 – 5 ] . 
تحقق هذه النبوة : [ يوحنا 15 : 23 – 25 ] . 
ونشير إلى بعض النبوات التى ورد إتمامها بالعهد الجديد ، وسبق الأشارة عنها : 
– التنبؤ بأنه يقاسى الآلام نيابة عن البشر : [ إش 53 : 4 ، 5 وأيضا إش 53 : 6 ، 12 ] . 
تحقق هذه النبوة : [ مت 8 : 16 ، 17 وأيضا رومية 4 : 25 ، 1 كو 15 : 3 ] . 
– التنبؤ بأنه يصلب مع أثمة : [ إش 53 : 12 ] 
إتمام هذه النبوة : [ مت 27 : 38 ، مر 15 : 27- 28 ، لو 23 – 33 ] . 
– التنبؤ بأن ستثقب يداه وقدماه : [ مز 22 : 16 ، زك 12 : 10 ] . 
تحقق هذه النبوة : [ يو 20 : 27 وأيضا يو 19 : 37 ، 20 : 25 ] . 
– التنبؤ بأن سيهزأ به ويهان : [ مز 22 : 6 ، 8 ] .


----------



## asmicheal (26 يناير 2012)

45

إتمام هذه النبوة : [ مت 27 : 39 ، 40 وايضا مت 27 : 41 – 44 ومر 15 : 29 – 32 ] 
– التنبؤ بأن سيقدم له مرارة مع خل : [ مز 61 : 21 ] . 
تحقق هذه النبوة : [ يو 19 : 29 ، مت 27 : 34 ، 48 ] . 
– التنبؤ بأنه سيسمع كلمات نبوية تعاد على سمعه استهزاء به : [ مز 22 : 8 ] 
تحقق هذه النبوة : [ مت 27 : 43 ] . 
– التنبؤ بأن جنبه يثقب : [ زك 12 : 10 ] . 
إتمام هذه النبوة : [ يو 19 : 34 ] . 
– ذكر إلقاء قرعة على ثيابه : [ مز 22 : 18 ] . 
إتمام هذه النبوة : [ مر 15 : 24 ، يو 19 : 24 ] . 
– لا يكسر عظم من عظمه [ مز 34 : 20 ، خر 12 : 46 ] . 
تحقق هذه النبوة : [ يو 19 : 33 ، 36 ] . 
– أنه يدفن مع غنى عند موته : [ إش 53 : 9 ] . 
تحقق هذه النبوة : [ مت 27 : 57 – 60 ] . 
– التنبوء بقيامته من بين الأموات : [ مز 16 : 10 ، أيضا مت 16 : 21 ] . 
تحقق هذه النبوة : [ مت 28 : 9 ، لو 24 : 36 – 48 ] . 
– التنبوء بصعوده : [ مز 68 : 18 ] . 
تحقق هذه النبوة : [ لو 24 : 50 – 51  ، اعمال  1 : 9 ] . 
+  +  +


----------



## asmicheal (26 يناير 2012)

الى هنا اعاننا الله 

اصلى ان يكون هذا البحث سبب بركه لكل من يقرائه

صلواتكم اللى محتاجاها جدا 

asmicheal


----------



## grges monir (26 يناير 2012)

ربنا معاكى
 وموضوع وبحث  ممتع اسماشيل
ليكى وحشة كبيرة
نورتى المنتدى من تانى


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2012)

للرفع شكرا لمتابعتكم


----------



## ramzy1913 (12 مارس 2012)




----------



## asmicheal (17 أغسطس 2012)

للرفع 


=


----------



## asmicheal (17 أغسطس 2012)

للرفع



=


----------



## dawquinas (17 أغسطس 2012)

موضوع جميل لكن عندي سؤال رذل...

ال84 وجنبها 98 صفر دي اتحسبت ازاي؟

انا عارف انها احتمالية ضئيلة جدا جدا جدا بس انا curious اني اعرف اتحسبت ازاي


----------



## asmicheal (10 أكتوبر 2012)

للرفع




=


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 أكتوبر 2012)

مع هذه النبواءت اقول
امنت بيسوع المسيح


----------



## asmicheal (7 مارس 2017)

للرفع


----------

